# News about new rates for UberX Atlanta



## Cooluberdriver

Hi please read email and post your thoughts. I knew this was coming and frankly because I do black car, it's going to further cement my customer base:









SUMMER PRICING PROMOTION

At UberATL we are committed to ensuring that partners are always busy on our platform. In an effort to increase ridership during the traditionally slower summer months, starting tomorrow, July 13th, and continuing just until the end of the month, UberATL is running a summer pricing promotion. To supplement partner earnings we will be *guaranteeing minimum hourly fares* during some of our busiest hours.

Your Atlanta team will be standing by at the Partner Support Center to address any of your questions or concerns about the temporary promotion.

Promotional Rates

$1.15 base fare
$.16 per minute
$.78 per mile
$1 safe ride fee
$5 minimum fare
*Hourly Guarantee Schedule







*

_*In order to qualify for the minimum guarantees, partners must accept 90% of requests, complete at least 1 trip per hour, and be online for a minimum of 3 hours during the guarantee period. To see how guarantees are calculated click here. _








PARTNER SUPPORT CENTER

We're happy to announce the opening of the Partner Support Center. Feel free to drop by to ask questions about your account, upload documents, or learn more about Uber. 
*Where*:
1425 Ellsworth Industrial Blvd. #38, 30318
Drive around to the back parking lot and use the back entrance. Do not enter through the main corridor.*When*:
Monday-Friday, 1-4pm

Prefer to self-help? Try our new and improved UberATL website.

UBER ATL WEBSITE
REGULATION UPDATE REMINDER

Thanks to our countless supporters and partners, Uber now has a permanent home in Georgia.
Many partners have asked what House Bill 190 & House Bill 225 means for them:

Confidence that you will be able to continue to make money offering a valued service
Elimination of any insurance ambiguity by codifying insurance policy requirements into law
Certainty about rules that we have already has in place such as background checks and the zero-tolerance policy for drug and alcohol use while online

*In sum - nothing has changed for you, including your cost to use the platform.*

QUESTIONS?

Check out help.uber.com/partners for tons of useful information or send us an email at [email protected].

Translations are available for your convenience only and will not be interpreted to modify the English version. In the event of a conflict between the translated version and the English version, the terms of the English version will govern.

Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Get Help View Online Unsubscribe


----------



## AintWorthIt

Turn off your phones Atlanta.


----------



## rtaatl

So basically it's less money than the old guarantees and they are lowering the per mile rate to 78c per mile. Keep screwing yourself Uber...lol!


----------



## elelegido

You heard it here first! _Exactly_ as I predicted, just after the 4th of July peak:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rate-cuts-around-the-corner.25286/#post-340276

Although you don't really need to be Nostradamus to figure these things out.


----------



## UberHammer




----------



## Cooluberdriver

rtaatl said:


> So basically it's less money than the old guarantees and they are lowering the per mile rate to 78c per mile. Keep screwing yourself Uber...lol!


Now they need us black car driver more than ever!!


----------



## Raider

Lol wtf is this shit, you have to be truly ******ed to drive in ATL with those rates. I hardly drive here at $2 base and 1.02 a mile...you guys need to come together and quit this shit, so that Uber will get a message....

Christ


----------



## Txchick

AintWorthIt said:


> Turn off your phones Atlanta.





AintWorthIt said:


> Turn off your phones Atlanta.


that is horrible .78 cents minus 20% uber cut .62 cents per mile, turn off phone & car!


----------



## UberHammer

I'm sorry to all those drivers in Atlanta that don't have any other choice than to drive for $0.78/mile. Travis Kalanick is exploiting you, and becoming rich off of your poverty. May he burn in hell.


----------



## Txchick

UberHammer said:


> I'm sorry to all those drivers in Atlanta that don't have any other choice than to drive for $0.78/mile. Travis Kalanick is exploiting you, and becoming rich off of your poverty. May he burn in hell.


Taking bets..bet Uber does not raise rates back after one month.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Here let me help you guys out. Travis does not give a shit about protests or about drivers period. It's all about the valuation. A better solution than a protest is to cut off the money supply that Uber gets. How do you cut the money one might ask? Very simple, Start by emailing 
DO NOT CONTACT ME ON LINKEDIN - Email me: [email protected]

Then send massive emails to Goldman investment group, google ventures, and the other VC groups. Tell them the strategies that Uber is employing are going to hurt the valuation because you are cheaping the product and with all the pending suits against the company, Travis can't sell. Let me know how I can help you guys. I am tired of seeing exploitation of us hard working honest people who try to make a living in an honest fashion.


----------



## nutzareus

I'm with Raider $1.02/mile in DC is borderline loss already with gas prices drastically higher recently. ATL drivers must keep app off at $0.78/mile that's sweatshop labor and you're losing money while driving!


----------



## Cooluberdriver

The funny thing is, wasint winter slow as well lol


----------



## Txchick

Cooluberdriver said:


> The funny thing is, wasint winter slow as well lol


Yes I remember that! Now every season is slow according to Fuber.


----------



## UberHammer

Txchick said:


> Taking bets..bet Uber does not raise rates back after one month.


 And even if they do, it will only be a third of what it cut the rate. Probably to $0.85. Either way, odds are it will be years before Atlanta ever sees $1/mile again.


----------



## Txchick

UberHammer said:


> And even if they do, it will only be a third of what it cut the rate. Probably to $0.85. Either way, odds are it will be years before Atlanta ever sees $1/mile again.


It angers & disgusts me.


----------



## Uber ATL

It is time to organize in Atlanta and stop allowing these ridiculous price cuts . I'm trying to come together this week and go to the offices as a group. The more pissed off drivers the better. No one is making money. Uber black is dead and uber x is driving for free. When will we wake up?


----------



## Uber ATL

The time is yesterday! We need to do a town hall meeting and demand changes. Imaging how the Santander drivers feel. They might as well give the cars back


----------



## UberHammer

Txchick said:


> It angers & disgusts me.


Anyone with a conscience feels the same.


----------



## Txchick

Uber ATL said:


> It is time to organize in Atlanta and stop allowing these ridiculous price cuts . I'm trying to come together this week and go to the offices as a group. The more pissed off drivers the better. No one is making money. Uber black is dead and uber x is driving for free. When will we wake up?


Great idea!! Always fun to hear Uber local office answers cause they don't really understand costs of driving.


----------



## Uber ATL

This is going down this week ! Send me your emails! Don't get scared! uber gives zero f$&@ about how we feel. We should give zero f$&@ about how they feel!


----------



## elelegido

This is just an experiment by Uber. It's a limbo dance, silently asking drivers "how low can you go"








They will watch and see how many drivers tell them to fork off and how much trip volumes improve, and then decide what to do.


----------



## groovyguru

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi please read email and post your thoughts. I knew this was coming and frankly because I do black car, it's going to further cement my customer base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMMER PRICING PROMOTION
> 
> At UberATL we are committed to ensuring that partners are always busy on our platform. In an effort to increase ridership during the traditionally slower summer months, starting tomorrow, July 13th, and continuing just until the end of the month, UberATL is running a summer pricing promotion. To supplement partner earnings we will be *guaranteeing minimum hourly fares* during some of our busiest hours.
> 
> Your Atlanta team will be standing by at the Partner Support Center to address any of your questions or concerns about the temporary promotion.
> 
> Promotional Rates
> 
> $1.15 base fare
> $.16 per minute
> $.78 per mile
> $1 safe ride fee
> $5 minimum fare
> *Hourly Guarantee Schedule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _*In order to qualify for the minimum guarantees, partners must accept 90% of requests, complete at least 1 trip per hour, and be online for a minimum of 3 hours during the guarantee period. To see how guarantees are calculated click here. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTNER SUPPORT CENTER
> 
> We're happy to announce the opening of the Partner Support Center. Feel free to drop by to ask questions about your account, upload documents, or learn more about Uber.
> *Where*:
> 1425 Ellsworth Industrial Blvd. #38, 30318
> Drive around to the back parking lot and use the back entrance. Do not enter through the main corridor.*When*:
> Monday-Friday, 1-4pm
> 
> Prefer to self-help? Try our new and improved UberATL website.
> 
> UBER ATL WEBSITE
> REGULATION UPDATE REMINDER
> 
> Thanks to our countless supporters and partners, Uber now has a permanent home in Georgia.
> Many partners have asked what House Bill 190 & House Bill 225 means for them:
> 
> Confidence that you will be able to continue to make money offering a valued service
> Elimination of any insurance ambiguity by codifying insurance policy requirements into law
> Certainty about rules that we have already has in place such as background checks and the zero-tolerance policy for drug and alcohol use while online
> 
> *In sum - nothing has changed for you, including your cost to use the platform.*
> 
> QUESTIONS?
> 
> Check out help.uber.com/partners for tons of useful information or send us an email at [email protected].
> 
> Translations are available for your convenience only and will not be interpreted to modify the English version. In the event of a conflict between the translated version and the English version, the terms of the English version will govern.
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> 1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103
> 
> Get Help View Online Unsubscribe


The guarantee is not guaranteed. I remember trying it and my app crashing every 45 minutes. TOTALLY Suuuuucckkked. Y'all are gonna be rollin' in a real guarantee stash of .78 cents a mile. And that .16 cent minute rate, well, that's the bomb! Oh, that .78 is net of .624 cents! Yikes! Give it up!


----------



## UberFrolic

SLOW SUMMER MONTHS?!?!?!



Do they think anyone is going to believe that horse shit?

**** UBER!!


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberFrolic said:


> SLOW SUMMER MONTHS?!?!?!
> 
> Do they think anyone is going to believe that horse shit?
> 
> **** UBER!!


Haha before it was a slow winter too. It's always slow because they were too greedy. They should have kept the prices at 2.40 a mile on X and let it be.


----------



## Uber ATL

This business has went down hill quickly! The money went from being a hero to a zero. The awe of Uber has worn off. Now we are modern day slaves. Driving around for $10 rides. Wtf!?
I am ready to revolt


----------



## UberLou

Anyone need a Lyft?


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Uber ATL said:


> This business has went down hill quickly! The money went from being a hero to a zero. The awe of Uber has worn off. Now we are modern day slaves. Driving around for $10 rides. Wtf!?
> I am ready to revolt


It's not even 10 bucks. It's more like 5 lol


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberLou said:


> Anyone need a Lyft?


Lyft is dead in Atlanta all together


----------



## UberFrolic

I think they're trying to claw anything they can from drivers before all the lawsuits are going to royally **** them over and cut into their profits MAJORLY!!


----------



## UberHammer

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's not even 10 bucks. It's more like 5 lol


Assuming the ride is going 30 mph, it would have to be at least a 2.6 mile trip before it exceeds the $5 minimum fare.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

The girl that got awarded the 4k from driving 3 months, I am going to join in on the class action. I have been doing this for two years and want compensation for 100k. I will take my 100k and kiss Uber bye.


----------



## UberLou

Cooluberdriver said:


> Lyft is dead in Atlanta all together


Not as dead as you might think.


----------



## AintWorthIt

It's all a pyramid scheme. Hire as many as possible, flood the streets, offer guarantees, cut the fares, pull the guarantees... rinse and repeat


----------



## Uber ATL

Cooluberdriver said:


> It's not even 10 bucks. It's more like 5 lol


I'm Uber black.


----------



## OCBob

Time to play the guarantee game if you really need to make money but won't drive at minimum wage. Find your hiding spot or circle of other Uber cars and get in between them. I would also try out the "Accept, cancel, (reason) other" and make sure you do the minimum rides (1) per hour. Good luck Atlanta!


----------



## Cooluberdriver

OCBob said:


> Time to play the guarantee game if you really need to make money but won't drive at minimum wage. Find your hiding spot or circle of other Uber cars and get in between them. I would also try out the "Accept, cancel, (reason) other" and make sure you do the minimum rides (1) per hour. Good luck Atlanta!


Don't play it. You will only make 12 bucks per hour after fees.


----------



## chi1cabby

After Uber's cut, $16/hr guarantee, if paid, means $12/hr before expenses to the Driver.
The guarantees are only being offered for 65 Hours per week. *So Uber_ATL is unable to guarantee that Drivers can earn even $12/hr, b4 expenses, for 103 out of 168 Hours in a week.*


----------



## OCBob

Cooluberdriver said:


> Don't play it. You will only make 12 bucks per hour after fees.


Not on Saturday or Sunday where the pay is $18 and $20. That sucks as ours was $20 and $26 for those same times (MON-Thursday regular hours and FRIDAY and Saturday peak hours). I would not do it for the $16 rate as you might get screwed going to far and ruining the guarantee pay. Minimum work aka less miles is where it is at.


----------



## UberRidiculous

Cooluberdriver said:


> Haha before it was a slow winter too. It's always slow because they were too greedy. They should have kept the prices at 2.40 a mile on X and let it be.





AintWorthIt said:


> It's all a pyramid scheme. Hire as many as possible, flood the streets, cut the fares rinse and repeat.


Lower Prices = More SRF Fees!
It's looking a lot like those SRF fees are VERY profitable in EVERY market.
Guesses on #rides/day in ATL? 500? 1000? @$1.00 for SRF = $1000/day SRFs?
Now multiply #rides/day by 30days/mo. THAT'S JUST the SRF fee in JUST Atlanta!

Now multiply that by the 300 markets Uber is in. Astounding. That's Uber's monthly SRF take.

Now add Uber's 20-28% per ride!

I'm starting to understand this $50billion valuation. It's all about #ofRides and nothing about #ofDrivers.


----------



## UberHammer

UberRidiculous said:


> Lower Prices = More SRF Fees!


THIS!!!

On a minimum fare of $4, 63% of Uber's revenue comes from the SRF. The SRF is the first, and most important revenue stream for Uber.


----------



## topeastcoast

Go offline and wait for surge...


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Txchick said:


> Taking bets..bet Uber does not raise rates back after one month.


No bet.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

nutzareus said:


> I'm with Raider $1.02/mile in DC is borderline loss already with gas prices drastically higher recently. ATL drivers must keep app off at $0.78/mile that's sweatshop labor and you're losing money while driving!


The net is something on the order of seventy-eight cents per mile in Washington, when you figure Uber's cut plus a portion of that dollar. Effectively, Uber takes between twenty-two and twenty-nine per-cent of the fare for the Washington Area. That would be 1979 cab rates. If you do the arithmetic on the Atlanta rates, it works out to about sixty cents per mile, net. That would be 1975 cab rates. Uber is telling its X-ers in Atlanta to work for rates that are _a *full* forty years out-of-date._ I would have no problem with that if:

1. Gasolene were eighty-five cents per gallon.
2. A draft beer at a gin mill cost seventy five cents.
3. A pack of cigarets cost eighty cents
4. A large pepperoni pizza cost three dollars
(You can see what _my_ priorities were in 1975)

So, if Uber's Ownership/Senior Management can mould the world to its perception, let us see it get the cost of living to what it was in 1975.


----------



## OCBob

topeastcoast said:


> Go offline and wait for surge...


Actually stay online, accept ping, cancel and reason is "other" within 15 seconds. Your acceptance rate stays at 100% and you are creating a possible surge. It is more work but it might turn out for the best.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi please read email and post your thoughts. I knew this was coming and frankly because I do black car, it's going to further cement my customer base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMMER PRICING PROMOTION
> 
> At UberATL we are committed to ensuring that partners are always busy on our platform. In an effort to increase ridership during the traditionally slower summer months, starting tomorrow, July 13th, and continuing just until the end of the month, UberATL is running a summer pricing promotion. To supplement partner earnings we will be *guaranteeing minimum hourly fares* during some of our busiest hours.
> 
> Your Atlanta team will be standing by at the Partner Support Center to address any of your questions or concerns about the temporary promotion.
> 
> Promotional Rates
> 
> $1.15 base fare
> $.16 per minute
> $.78 per mile
> $1 safe ride fee
> $5 minimum fare
> *Hourly Guarantee Schedule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _*In order to qualify for the minimum guarantees, partners must accept 90% of requests, complete at least 1 trip per hour, and be online for a minimum of 3 hours during the guarantee period. To see how guarantees are calculated click here. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTNER SUPPORT CENTER
> 
> We're happy to announce the opening of the Partner Support Center. Feel free to drop by to ask questions about your account, upload documents, or learn more about Uber.
> *Where*:
> 1425 Ellsworth Industrial Blvd. #38, 30318
> Drive around to the back parking lot and use the back entrance. Do not enter through the main corridor.*When*:
> Monday-Friday, 1-4pm
> 
> Prefer to self-help? Try our new and improved UberATL website.
> 
> UBER ATL WEBSITE
> REGULATION UPDATE REMINDER
> 
> Thanks to our countless supporters and partners, Uber now has a permanent home in Georgia.
> Many partners have asked what House Bill 190 & House Bill 225 means for them:
> 
> Confidence that you will be able to continue to make money offering a valued service
> Elimination of any insurance ambiguity by codifying insurance policy requirements into law
> Certainty about rules that we have already has in place such as background checks and the zero-tolerance policy for drug and alcohol use while online
> 
> *In sum - nothing has changed for you, including your cost to use the platform.*
> 
> QUESTIONS?
> 
> Check out help.uber.com/partners for tons of useful information or send us an email at [email protected].
> 
> Translations are available for your convenience only and will not be interpreted to modify the English version. In the event of a conflict between the translated version and the English version, the terms of the English version will govern.
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> 1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103
> 
> Get Help View Online Unsubscribe


Further cement your customer base? Whoa, wait a minute. It's Uber's customers, not yours. Uber can and will flush you down the toilet like tp in a heart beat. All it takes is a few bad ratings.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Further cement your customer base? Whoa, wait a minute. It's Uber's customers, not yours. Uber can and will flush you down the toilet like tp in a heart beat. All it takes is a few bad ratings.


I have over 5k trips with a 4.91. Have fun doing that.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Further cement your customer base? Whoa, wait a minute. It's Uber's customers, not yours. Uber can and will flush you down the toilet like tp in a heart beat. All it takes is a few bad ratings.


Also I have private clients and those sometimes take Uber Black when my drivers or I can't be available on super short notice.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Cooluberdriver said:


> I have over 5k trips with a 4.91. Have fun doing that.


Only your last 500 trips count toward your rating.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Only your last 500 trips count toward your rating.


I know but it's still hard to hurt me because of my drivers getting all 5's under my account. Plus me.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Cooluberdriver said:


> Also I have private clients and those sometimes take Uber Black when my drivers or I can't be available on super short notice.


Keep developing your private clients and kick Uber to the curb. You'll be glad you did!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Cooluberdriver said:


> I know but it's still hard to hurt me because of my drivers getting all 5's under my account. Plus me.


Each driver is separate.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Keep developing your private clients and kick Uber to the curb. You'll be glad you did!


I am trying to, but I concentrate on weddings and special events. The airport stuff uber owns in Atlanta due to the convenience of its on demand model.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Each driver is separate.


No I have them all on my account. I was grandfathered into this.


----------



## Just_in

Get ready for another nationwide price cut.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber never will understand the fallacy of its Rocket Science. 

.......yet another reason why I prefer to drive Uber Taxi......


----------



## Txchick

OCBob said:


> Time to play the guarantee game if you really need to make money but won't drive at minimum wage. Find your hiding spot or circle of other Uber cars and get in between them. I would also try out the "Accept, cancel, (reason) other" and make sure you do the minimum rides (1) per hour. Good luck Atlanta!


When a driver cancel's ride do it quickly within 2 seconds of accepting to keep acceptance rate.


----------



## Txchick

Cooluberdriver said:


> Don't play it. You will only make 12 bucks per hour after fees.


Don't forget fares included in hourly guarantee as well


----------



## OCBob

Txchick said:


> When a driver cancel's ride do it quickly within 2 seconds of accepting to keep acceptance rate.


Yes, quickly but it isn't 2 seconds but 15 seconds for the whole process of once you get the ping to cancel as other.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

You really have to be a ****** with zero employment prospects to drive for those rates. I pity anyone that dumb/desperate. 

Seriously, stop driving for these low rates.


----------



## elelegido

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> You really have to be a ****** with zero employment prospects to drive for those rates. I pity anyone that dumb/desperate.
> 
> Seriously, stop driving for these low rates.


I imagine that many will be taken in by the carrot of the "guarantees" they are offering. Hopefully enough Altlanta drivers will Uber off as a result of this experiment and have their rates put back up. What we need is to organize, but in my limited experience of trying to do this, it's like trying to herd cats.


----------



## caspiy257

Txchick said:


> Taking bets..bet Uber does not raise rates back after one month.


From my experience with Uber: email said about 1 month "guaranteeing minimum hourly fares" ONLY.


----------



## montine1

Sorry to hear about this ATL

Here's my suggestion... being that I'm from San Francisco and kinda fun/sick like this.


Pull up to your next ride and tell them while they get into the car... that you're drunk as hell... and are they cool with that?

If they say... WTF ???

Tell them... it's the only way you can drive for 78 cents a mile... a $1 SRF... and 20% of the ride being given to Uber... while not being tipped by the rider because they think the "tip" is included in the 78 cents per mile on the 1.1 mile ride.


Then tell them... you're just ****ing with them... you know the ride won't be 1.1 miles... it'll be 1.0 mile.


----------



## rtaatl

Cooluberdriver said:


> Now they need us black car driver more than ever!!


I guess we will wait and see...yet more idiots keep signing up. I think Uber is just screwing around thinking how low can we go and still keep these idiots driving. I just don't get it.


----------



## Pascal O.

I haven't driven for UberX over here in Atlanta for over 2 months now. The rate increase from *$0.95*/mile to *$1*/mile had me laughing all the way to my comfy sofa 

Enough is enough. Even as a student (housing paid for & not much external expenses) I couldn't make a profit. The market is saturated w/ drivers but the supply of pax has remained constant if not decreased this summer (which is to be expected). In what world is it okay to be able to take a trip from Downtown Atlanta to the Hartsfield Jackson Airport for under *$10*?

From now on if I take an UberX trip, I am giving the driver 2 stars (1 star will cause a flag). Since they refuse to keep their dignity & say no to Uber slavery, I will have to save them from themselves by eventually getting them kicked off.

One rating @ a time...


----------



## riChElwAy

what Uber drivers need is a united EFFORT which takes ACTION and does not just TALK .. of course this latest rate cut is going to stir up all the crying and talking YET AGAIN .. imagine what the potential effects could be by an actual targeted plan of action by just one segment of Uber drivers somewhere .. getting the attention of Travis Sachs Kalanick won't exist until a real thing has actually occurred in some place


----------



## UberRidiculous

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber never will understand the fallacy of its Rocket Science.
> .......yet another reason why I prefer to drive Uber Taxi......


Uber DOES understand Uber's Rocket Science! I think I do now too!



rtaatl said:


> I guess we will wait and see...yet more idiots keep signing up. I think Uber is just screwing around thinking how low can we go and still keep these idiots driving. I just don't get it.


YES! 'Getting it' starts with understanding Uber Riders are Uber's customers and Uber Drivers are just Uber's Tools! Uber is laughing at, not with, Uber drivers.



Pascal O. said:


> ......Enough is enough. Even as a student (housing paid for & not much external expenses) I couldn't make a profit. The market is saturated w/ drivers but the supply of pax has remained constant if not decreased this summer (which is to be expected)....


Uber needs happy riders. Uber does not yet need happy drivers. Uber says just quit, bcuz Uber has 7 more to replace you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberRidiculous said:


> Uber DOES understand Uber's Rocket Science! I think I do now too!


Oh yes, Uber does _understand_ its own _Rocket Science_, it is the _fallacy_ thereof that continues to escape it.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Hillary Clinton Plans To Campaign Against Uber's Contractor Economy*


----------



## Feisal Mo

Dirt Cheap prices in the Dirty Dirty south. I dont even drive at $1.30 per mile in Minneapolis unless its surge pricing. And don't fall for the guarantees to make you drive because you will never get them based on some crap technically. If you do get the guarantee, they will fire you for fraud. Be brave and stand up for your rights...Fortune favors the brave.


----------



## UberSneak

chi1cabby said:


> *Hillary Clinton Plans To Campaign Against Uber's Contractor Economy*


Hilary for Prez! Lol. Not bad, depending on what she says, she may win all the Uber/Lyft driver votes; so that's about 16 million right? Lol


----------



## chi1cabby

Feisal Mo said:


> Be brave and stand up for your rights...Fortune favors the brave.


So you intend to rally Atlanta Drivers by using phrases like


Feisal Mo said:


> *Dirty Dirty south*


*Nice!*


----------



## Feisal Mo

yes this is a way to rally Atlanta....Atlanta falcons are also known as the dirty birds....If you are thinking it's a bad word you are wrong.... It has nothing to do with clean, dirty rich or poor etc. The dirty dirty, where we ride on 24s and candy paint with gold grills. LOL.


----------



## Uber lies constantly

riChElwAy said:


> what Uber drivers need is a united EFFORT which takes ACTION and does not just TALK .. of course this latest rate cut is going to stir up all the crying and talking YET AGAIN .. imagine what the potential effects could be by an actual targeted plan of action by just one segment of Uber drivers somewhere .. getting the attention of Travis Sachs Kalanick won't exist until a real thing has actually occurred in some place


It's in the works. Should have something a rough outline ready late tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

elelegido said:


> in my limited experience of trying to do this, it's like trying to herd cats.


That is not an inaccurate description of the problem. I have stated more than once on this forum, and elsewhere, that I have observed more and more cab driver like behaviours from Uber drivers as time passes. This goes across the board to all levels of Uber driving, from X to Luxe and every level in between.

For years, some of us in Washington tried to get the cab drivers together to keep the City from abusing us. We never could get them together. We never gave up, but we never could get more than a few drivers behind us. The best that we could do was throw our support behind this one cab association (more like a Company, but, back then, more than a few "Cab Associations" were companies) that was well connected politically. This particular company used to ferry voters to the polls for the more prominent candidates and spread the "good word" amoung the populations, especially those in Wards Five, Seven and Eight, and, Four, though to a lesser extent. Sadly, this company did not want the foreign drivers. It got to the point where that was all that was coming through the door, so this particular company lost drivers. Add to that the old drivers' dying or hanging up their keys, the demographic changes, drivers' and voters' moving to one suburban jurisdiction, in particular and suddenly the drivers were without _any_ political clout. The referenced company went down the tubes, had no influence in its last days as an independent association, in short, it was a sorry shadow of its former self. It is now just another name/cog in the machinery of a larger fleet.

We did have the Communications Workers of America try to organise us at that time, but they put little effort into it. They faded away after a few years.

At any rate, once Adrian Fenty came into office, we were disunited and there was nothing that we could do to stem his cruel abuse and oppression of the drivers. The drivers did rally together over the meters and their being set to 1989 cab rates, but it was too little, too late and we could not stop it. Mercifully, His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty was run out of office in the 2010 election. No less an organ that the _Wall Street Journal_ did blame the cab drivers for it, but in reality, we deserve only miniscule credit. Most people here knew that.

Once Fenty was out, the old lack of concern/disunity returned. The average driver did not believe that anything worse than Adrian Fenty could happen. Those of us in the know disagreed, but the average driver would not listen. Now we have Uber. Coupled with Uber, both City Council and Taxicab Commission imposed new, unduly burdensome and oppressive requirements on us. While there are a few more vocal drivers, most still will not be bothered.

We do have the Teamsters here, now. If anyone is adept at organising, it is them. In addition, they have good lawyers. Still, their successs has not been that much greater than was the CWA.

What we face is similar to what Gompers and the other early ones faced minus the blacklisting. Until Uber, the possibility of blakclisting was isolated and remote. Now, blacklisting is a prominent and real possibility.


----------



## Uber lies constantly

You can't organize the labor for many, many, many reasons. That my friend would be a fruitless endeavor. I kind of liked Sean Connery in untouchables "they send one of yours to the hospital you send one of theirs to the morgue".


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Pascal O. said:


> a trip from Downtown Atlanta to the Hartsfield Jackson Airport for under *$10*?


_*WHAT*_ _*THE*_ _******_ ? (..and _rarely_ do I use a four-letter word, but _this_ is _beyond_ ri*****ing*diculous, beyond sad, beyond whack-0, gets fifty-eight "HUH?" buttons)

Less than _*TEN*_ bananas from Downtown to Hartsfield? The last time that I was there, Spring, 2014, the flat rate in the cab was thirty-five dollars (I believe that was what the Rate Card showed. Anyhow, that was what the driver charged GF and me from Hartsfield to the Marriott on West Peachtree. We took a cab from the line). That _ain't_ even one third the cab rate.

.......and I thought that thirty eight dollars from Iowa Circle to Dulles Airport was bad here (a little more than fifty per-cent of the cab fare).

At those rates, you are paying Uber for the dubious "privilege" of hauling its customers. If Uber drivers are snapping up jobs, there, it is a wonder that the cab drivers there can pay Solomon for their insurance, never mind the rent and the gasolene. If you had a choice between one third the rate and you had to direct the driver and a full rate but the driver knows where he is going, in most cases, what would _you _choose? Even _I_ would choose to direct the driver. As I do not know much about Atlanta, it is likely that I would choose the cab, still, but, if other Cities get this kind of pricing, I will choose the one third in a City that I know and simply direct the driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber lies constantly said:


> I kind of liked Sean Connery in untouchables "they send one of yours to the hospital you send one of theirs to the morgue".


I have long insisted that if the drivers here wanted to make any impression on anyone, they would have to revert to the full tactics that organised labour utilised here in the early third of the twentieth century; tactics that organised labour still employs in more than a few foreign countries to-day. ,.........France, for example: the barricade mentality never did go away completely, there.


----------



## Uber lies constantly

Another Uber Driver said:


> I have long insisted that if the drivers here wanted to make any impression on anyone, they would have to revert to the full tactics that organised labour utilised here in the early third of the twentieth century; tactics that organised labour still employs in more than a few foreign countries to-day. ,.........France, for example: the barricade mentality never did go away completely, there.


Sorry sir, but I cannot agree with you. In spirit maybe, but it's not practical it would just garner sympathy for uber and vilify the drivers, which is exactly the way France was covered in the media here. Don't take m my Connery quote so literally just figuratively.


----------



## Oh My

The base rate in Chicago is .90 cents/mile. My guess is you people down yonder don't have to drive on pot holed Third World roads, have to spray a 1/2 inch of salt from your vehicle or wet-vac 2 quarts of salt water from your floor boards after each shift 6 months out of the year. 

You're still ahead of most of us ATL.


----------



## Oh My

UberRidiculous said:


> This is not just a driver problem. The USA has a bigger problem with the middle class getting squeezed out of opportunities and squeezed out of fair wages and squeezed from their homes while too big to fail banks get bailed out and I'm sorry but now Uber is squeezing the equity out of the cars of unsuspecting drivers just trying to pay their middle class rent. I don't see how too much more of this squeezing can take place without some pushback.


Ding, ding, ding! Correct answer!

Alex, I'll take Uber Driver for $200.

What is a fool?

Ding, ding, ding! Now to the bonus round.


----------



## chi1cabby

Posting/Complaining on the Forum about Drivers Earnings & other Uber policies that fail to account for Drivers Operational Reality is of a limited utility. That is because the message seldom leaves the confines of this page. 
More Drivers need to convey the Reality of Driving for Uber outside the confines of the Forum, like Robert Charles did in the comments in this article

http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/12/clinton-uber/#.rtmy9l:ynkS


----------



## Oh My

chi1cabby said:


> Posting/Complaining on the Forum about Drivers Earnings & other Uber policies that fail to account for Drivers Operational Reality is of a limited utility. That is because the message seldom leaves the confines of this page.
> More Drivers need to convey the Reality of Driving for Uber outside the confines of the Forum, like Robert Charles did in the comments in this article
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/12/clinton-uber/#.rtmy9l:ynkS
> 
> View attachment 9779


Right. So turn off your app (preferably on a Saturday or any weekday between the hours of 4-7pm) and shake a coffee can on the corner.


----------



## dmiller227

Feisal Mo said:


> Dirt Cheap prices in the Dirty Dirty south. I dont even drive at $1.30 per mile in Minneapolis unless its surge pricing. And don't fall for the guarantees to make you drive because you will never get them based on some crap technically. If you do get the guarantee, they will fire you for fraud. Be brave and stand up for your rights...Fortune favors the brave.


A few months ago I signed up for one of those guarantees. So, I go out and drive. Following the guarantee rules.

Statement comes and says something like "sorry you do not qualify for guarantee because you only picked up 67% of your fares in area needed." I guess I needed to pick up 70% of my fares on a certain area. When I saw that I just laughed out loud. That's all you can do is laugh. I haven't driven since early May.


----------



## rtaatl

Oh My said:


> The base rate in Chicago is .90 cents/mile. My guess is you people down yonder don't have to drive on pot holed Third World roads, have to spray a 1/2 inch of salt from your vehicle or wet-vac 2 quarts of salt water from your floor boards after each shift 6 months out of the year.
> 
> You're still ahead of most of us ATL.


Our roads aren't the greatest either...and instead of salt you have to vacuum a few pounds of pollen during the spring. We have one salt truck in the winter and it's used for margaritas...lol!


----------



## ATX 22

I had a weekend where they told me my acceptance rate was 67% during the guarantee period. I have yet to get any documentation from them on which requests were ignored. (Truth is, none were). I got one response about making sure my volume was turned up, or maybe I had inadvertently muted the app. I know that I did neither. Face it, they found a way to screw you and you have no way to refute their claim of a 67% acceptance rate. 
Incidentally, my acceptance rate since that one particular night is around 97%. I don't chase guarantees any more, and I rarely work a surge. I turn in the app when I want and drive as long or short as I want. I netted over $500 last week on 38 rides and a pair of $5 cancellations. It's not as easy as the radio ads make it sound, but you can make a little. *Note: fares in my area are $1.30 per mile. If they drop the rates here, I will probably be delivering pizza instead.


----------



## Viera Uber

Sorry folks, a "temporary" rate cut may as well be permanent (it most likely is...)

You've gone the way of Orlando and other cut cities before. Your operating costs have not gone down, but your pay certainly will. And pay attention to the fine print in the guarantees. They find a way to guarantee they won't pay them. Best of luck.


----------



## Altima ATL

Apparently UBER is saying this is a promotion.

I thought promotions went along with advertising and other ways to make the customer aware.

Other than the email to the drivers there has been no promotion of this move to the riders (I have a rider account and have heard nothing) - so how would they be aware of this great offer to them for the next 2.5 weeks?

I plan now on taking a 2 week vacation - tonight I am off to the bar to play some poker - I think I will try and take advantage of this great offer from Uber to transport me there and back.

I know my post is somewhat sarcastic or satirical, but a 22% reduction is more than I am willing to take (pay would be down by about $100 a week), in fact I was hoping they would increase again the rate in ATL.
I also know that drivers will be out there driving, but I believe that those who think they can make income from these rates will not be working in 6 months.

I do hope that UBER is good to its word and this is only thru to the end of July and after that the rates return again to at least what they were.
There is a lot of skepticism on this board (and probably quite rightly so) that they will not, but I sincerely hope they do.

The guarantees are in Ubers favor in the scenario:

Bob works 3 1/2 hours so is eligible for 3 hours at the guarantee rate (rounded down in favor of Uber)
Bob only makes 3 trips in those 3 1/2 hours so he averages less than 1 trip each hour - which does not allow payment under the guarantee (Uses actual time online - no rounding)

If you take a bathroom break (example 5 min) in a 4 hour block - you are only online for 3:55 - rounds down to 3 hours.
If you go offline for 1 minute to check earnings - you are online for 3:59 - rounds down to 3 hours.
Not sure what happens when 'network error' or other driver app issues force you to restart - I think I can guess.


----------



## Txchick

Altima ATL said:


> Apparently UBER is saying this is a promotion.
> 
> I thought promotions went along with advertising and other ways to make the customer aware.
> 
> Other than the email to the drivers there has been no promotion of this move to the riders (I have a rider account and have heard nothing) - so how would they be aware of this great offer to them for the next 2.5 weeks?
> 
> I plan now on taking a 2 week vacation - tonight I am off to the bar to play some poker - I think I will try and take advantage of this great offer from Uber to transport me there and back.
> 
> I know my post is somewhat sarcastic or satirical, but a 22% reduction is more than I am willing to take (pay would be down by about $100 a week), in fact I was hoping they would increase again the rate in ATL.
> I also know that drivers will be out there driving, but I believe that those who think they can make income from these rates will not be working in 6 months.
> 
> I do hope that UBER is good to its word and this is only thru to the end of July and after that the rates return again to at least what they were.
> There is a lot of skepticism on this board (and probably quite rightly so) that they will not, but I sincerely hope they do.
> 
> The guarantees are in Ubers favor in the scenario:
> 
> Bob works 3 1/2 hours so is eligible for 3 hours at the guarantee rate (rounded down in favor of Uber)
> Bob only makes 3 trips in those 3 1/2 hours so he averages less than 1 trip each hour - which does not allow payment under the guarantee (Uses actual time online - no rounding)
> 
> If you take a bathroom break (example 5 min) in a 4 hour block - you are only online for 3:55 - rounds down to 3 hours.
> If you go offline for 1 minute to check earnings - you are online for 3:59 - rounds down to 3 hours.
> Not sure what happens when 'network error' or other driver app issues force you to restart - I think I can guess.


Betting they don't raise their already low rates do not get raised back.


----------



## RastaDeRider

Ok. Drivers are upset. Now when and where are we meeting to plan action?


----------



## Txchick

RastaDeRider said:


> Ok. Drivers are upset. Now when and where are we meeting to plan action?


Exactly!!!!


----------



## Altima ATL

RastaDeRider said:


> Ok. Drivers are upset. Now when and where are we meeting to plan action?


I can meet any evening this week - I am not going to be driving.

Seriously though - maybe a plan of action could be laid down, not exactly sure where to start though.


----------



## Txchick

Altima ATL said:


> I can meet any evening this week - I am not going to be driving.
> 
> Seriously though - maybe a plan of action could be laid down, not exactly sure where to start though.


Start by posting a meeting time at a Starbucks or wherever in the evening. Discuss among the drivers what they think would be the best coarse of action.


----------



## RastaDeRider

Even if a few of us meet. We can plan a way to grab more attention for a future meeting and use each other to gain more followers, thus gaining more ground.


----------



## Txchick

RastaDeRider said:


> Even if a few of us meet. We can plan a way to grab more attention for a future meeting and use each other to gain more followers, thus gaining more ground.


Yes! Have to start somewhere!


----------



## Txchick

RastaDeRider said:


> Even if a few of us meet. We can plan a way to grab more attention for a future meeting and use each other to gain more followers, thus gaining more ground.


Also use each other for support.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Hope it surges a lot for you in Atlanta.


----------



## Altima ATL

I cannot now use the driver app to access my account without agreeing to the new rates. (just thought I would go online to see if anywhere is surging).

There is no button to say 'no, I don't agree' and cannot get back to the home screen on it to access trip history/earnings etc... (sure I can do it from my computer - but not the phone).


----------



## RastaDeRider

We have been officially herded.


----------



## uberdriver

UberRidiculous said:


> ...and I'm sorry but now Uber is squeezing the equity out of the cars of unsuspecting drivers just trying to pay their middle class rent.....


Stealing is a word that more appropriately describes doing what you call squeezing.


----------



## UberHammer

ATX 22 said:


> *Note: fares in my area are $1.30 per mile.


That is 67% more than Atlanta.

And remember it costs just as much to operate a car in Atlanta as it does in Austin, so you're probably making over 100% more in profit than Atlanta.


----------



## Cubgeek

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi please read email and post your thoughts. I knew this was coming and frankly because I do black car, it's going to further cement my customer base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMMER PRICING PROMOTION
> 
> At UberATL we are committed to ensuring that partners are always busy on our platform. In an effort to increase ridership during the traditionally slower summer months, starting tomorrow, July 13th, and continuing just until the end of the month, UberATL is running a summer pricing promotion. To supplement partner earnings we will be *guaranteeing minimum hourly fares* during some of our busiest hours.
> 
> Your Atlanta team will be standing by at the Partner Support Center to address any of your questions or concerns about the temporary promotion.
> 
> Promotional Rates
> 
> $1.15 base fare
> $.16 per minute
> $.78 per mile
> $1 safe ride fee
> $5 minimum fare
> *Hourly Guarantee Schedule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _*In order to qualify for the minimum guarantees, partners must accept 90% of requests, complete at least 1 trip per hour, and be online for a minimum of 3 hours during the guarantee period. To see how guarantees are calculated click here. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTNER SUPPORT CENTER
> 
> We're happy to announce the opening of the Partner Support Center. Feel free to drop by to ask questions about your account, upload documents, or learn more about Uber.
> *Where*:
> 1425 Ellsworth Industrial Blvd. #38, 30318
> Drive around to the back parking lot and use the back entrance. Do not enter through the main corridor.*When*:
> Monday-Friday, 1-4pm
> 
> Prefer to self-help? Try our new and improved UberATL website.
> 
> UBER ATL WEBSITE
> REGULATION UPDATE REMINDER
> 
> Thanks to our countless supporters and partners, Uber now has a permanent home in Georgia.
> Many partners have asked what House Bill 190 & House Bill 225 means for them:
> 
> Confidence that you will be able to continue to make money offering a valued service
> Elimination of any insurance ambiguity by codifying insurance policy requirements into law
> Certainty about rules that we have already has in place such as background checks and the zero-tolerance policy for drug and alcohol use while online
> 
> *In sum - nothing has changed for you, including your cost to use the platform.*
> 
> QUESTIONS?
> 
> Check out help.uber.com/partners for tons of useful information or send us an email at [email protected].
> 
> Translations are available for your convenience only and will not be interpreted to modify the English version. In the event of a conflict between the translated version and the English version, the terms of the English version will govern.
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> 1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103
> 
> Get Help View Online Unsubscribe





Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi please read email and post your thoughts. I knew this was coming and frankly because I do black car, it's going to further cement my customer base:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUMMER PRICING PROMOTION
> 
> At UberATL we are committed to ensuring that partners are always busy on our platform. In an effort to increase ridership during the traditionally slower summer months, starting tomorrow, July 13th, and continuing just until the end of the month, UberATL is running a summer pricing promotion. To supplement partner earnings we will be *guaranteeing minimum hourly fares* during some of our busiest hours.
> 
> Your Atlanta team will be standing by at the Partner Support Center to address any of your questions or concerns about the temporary promotion.
> 
> Promotional Rates
> 
> $1.15 base fare
> $.16 per minute
> $.78 per mile
> $1 safe ride fee
> $5 minimum fare
> *Hourly Guarantee Schedule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _*In order to qualify for the minimum guarantees, partners must accept 90% of requests, complete at least 1 trip per hour, and be online for a minimum of 3 hours during the guarantee period. To see how guarantees are calculated click here. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PARTNER SUPPORT CENTER
> 
> We're happy to announce the opening of the Partner Support Center. Feel free to drop by to ask questions about your account, upload documents, or learn more about Uber.
> *Where*:
> 1425 Ellsworth Industrial Blvd. #38, 30318
> Drive around to the back parking lot and use the back entrance. Do not enter through the main corridor.*When*:
> Monday-Friday, 1-4pm
> 
> Prefer to self-help? Try our new and improved UberATL website.
> 
> UBER ATL WEBSITE
> REGULATION UPDATE REMINDER
> 
> Thanks to our countless supporters and partners, Uber now has a permanent home in Georgia.
> Many partners have asked what House Bill 190 & House Bill 225 means for them:
> 
> Confidence that you will be able to continue to make money offering a valued service
> Elimination of any insurance ambiguity by codifying insurance policy requirements into law
> Certainty about rules that we have already has in place such as background checks and the zero-tolerance policy for drug and alcohol use while online
> 
> *In sum - nothing has changed for you, including your cost to use the platform.*
> 
> QUESTIONS?
> 
> Check out help.uber.com/partners for tons of useful information or send us an email at [email protected].
> 
> Translations are available for your convenience only and will not be interpreted to modify the English version. In the event of a conflict between the translated version and the English version, the terms of the English version will govern.
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> 1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103
> 
> Get Help View Online Unsubscribe


Organisation is the key. Someone needs to take charge and pick a meeting spot and time. Waffle House next to Johnny's Hideaway would be a good spot. Plenty of drivers in that area. We are going to have to turn off our phones as a team in order to make them notice. That's the only way it will work.


----------



## Cubgeek

I say we all go off-line this weekend. We need to spread the word to as many drivers as possible to make Uber notice.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ATX 22 said:


> I will probably be delivering pizza instead.


......at least you can threaten to eat the pizza if you do not like your tip..........


----------



## Raider

This late at night and drivers still swarm the city like flies on shit. Map only shows 8 but there's gonna be thousands more, every time I move the pin more cars show up. WAKE UP ATL!!! It's drivers like this that enable Uber to do what they do best. God men, have a shred of dignity and stop killing yourself for 0 money. I've lost faith in mankind


----------



## groovyguru

Raider said:


> This late at night and drivers still swarm the city like flies on shit. Map only shows 8 but there's gonna be thousands more, every time I move the pin more cars show up. WAKE UP ATL!!! It's drivers like this that enable Uber to do what they do best. God men, have a shred of dignity and stop killing yourself for 0 money. I've lost faith in mankind
> 
> View attachment 9823


Fools like that are making it bad for the rest of us. ATL didn't just get a rate cut, they got put out of business. Any more than 0 foolubers on the road is 1 to many. Time to go figure something else to do.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

I still see a ton of drivers, it amazes me.


----------



## Lamacus Lewis

Look at this shit and this is 1.5x the regular rate it's ****in bullshit. they could at least lower there cut or give us a ****in tipping section in the app WTF UBER!


----------



## montine1

Raider said:


> This late at night and drivers still swarm the city like flies on shit. Map only shows 8 but there's gonna be thousands more, every time I move the pin more cars show up. WAKE UP ATL!!! It's drivers like this that enable Uber to do what they do best. God men, have a shred of dignity and stop killing yourself for 0 money. I've lost faith in mankind
> 
> View attachment 9823


Ummm... we call that _heaven _or a suburb around 40 to 50 miles from San Francisco.

I'm not sure why people always say that the map only shows 8 cars at a time ??? I've counted 37 cars on the rider map in the past. I had no idea there were streets under the black page on the rider app.

I've just went over 4 hours with one ping here in San Francisco and it was a cancel.

Anyways, good luck ATL.


----------



## joe tx

AintWorthIt said:


> Turn off your phones Atlanta.


 You can keep the phone on but leave the Uber app off or delete it!


----------



## Realityshark

Why would Uber raise the rates anywhere when they have drivers stupid enough to drive for low rates? Uber gets rich off of the $1 SRF. Their biggest expense is paying drivers 80% which is why they are cutting your pay again. They claim that cheaper fares equals more rides, which is true, more rides for them and more SRFs'. Drivers can only do X number of rides per hour. As long as Uber has idiots who will destroy their cars and work for practically nothing, the rates will keep dropping.
Good luck trying to organize. Didn't you all try that last year? How did that work for you? How exactly do you intend to "get the word out" to all the drivers in a city as large as Atlanta? 99% do not even know about this site and even if they did, you can't convince fools to do anything intelligent. There are too many uneducated, unskilled people who drive for Uber as their only way to try to scrape by to pay their bills. Uber loves this type of driver, that's why they will "help" you get a car if you are so destitute that you can't get one on your own.
Good luck Atlanta, but hey, you were all willing to work for $1 per mile which are slave wages. I remember reading about your rate cut a year ago where everyone said to quit driving. The same people screaming to quit, are still posting a year later. If you couldn't follow your own advise a year ago, why do you think anyone will listen to you now? Fend for yourselves as you will never cause any real change. There will always be the mentality of "If enough people stop driving, Uber will give a shit about us and change." For every person who thinks that, there are 10 others who think, "If enough people quit driving, there will be more rides for me." It's time to wake up David....Goliath has much bigger rocks than you'll ever have.


----------



## rtaatl

Sometimes I think Uber is running a social experiment to see just how desperate people are...lol!


----------



## leroy jenkins

***
*Realityshark Well-Known Member****

That post should be a sticky. And the "genius" part of the Surge is the noob drivers get they boxers wet everything it surges. So at $0.78/mile it'll likely surge to 1.2X, 1.1X a bit more often. Making the noobs 'feel' like they're earning more, when in reality it's less than the old rates.


----------



## Oh My

Done with this rideahare shit. So comforting to look out the window and see my car taking a much need break too. Poor thing.


----------



## UberLuber

If you're looking for a meeting spot, why not meet at the Atlanta Uber Office. Alert the media that your going to complain about the low fares.

It really bothers me that Uber can just change rates overnight with no notice. I've worked as an independent contractor before and never had a company change their fee with no notice.


----------



## Smooth954

Don't be fooled uber knows exactly how much it's cost to operate your vehicles they are well aware of your expenses they are very good at data collection. They just DO NOT CARE, your expenses are not their expenses. They can put the rates down to .02 cents and if people are still willing to drive they will still take a commission. Driver need to get on local news networks and send messages to the public planning to buy uber stocks once they go public. This is going to be the biggest heist in history otherwise. The hype of a 50 billion evaluation the fastest growing tech company etc etc... It's all hype to get the IPO to be greater than alibaba. In turn the early investors will make out like a bandit then once the real value of uber is figured out all the people holding stock valued about the same as groupon will be screwed. tge only way you will get change is if you affect the money


----------



## Smooth954

Lamacus Lewis said:


> Look at this shit and this is 1.5x the regular rate it's ****in bullshit. they could at least lower there cut or give us a ****in tipping section in the app WTF UBER!
> View attachment 9829


Damn 30+ miles for 35$ not including the surge this is horrible smh


----------



## AnonymousAtlUberGuy

OK guys so the Atlanta Uber Office it is? If not, where? When? 

I hate to say it but what Reality Shark said is all true. Everyone is complaining, but how will those of us that's serious about hitting Uber where it hurts the most get the word out? Only a select few drivers watch this site... could you imagine the impact we could make if we all met, put our heads together and figure out a way to get the word out? The possibilities are endless! 

WE run Uber, not Travis or any of his greedy cohorts. Believe me, there are tons of drivers out here in ATL who hate this just as much as we all do, they just need leadership to point them in the right direction to do what needs to be done! WE CAN GAIN CONTROL OF OUR PAY! We just all have to put our thoughts together and figure out how! 

Let's ORGANIZE!


----------



## Altima ATL

UberLuber said:


> If you're looking for a meeting spot, why not meet at the Atlanta Uber Office. Alert the media that your going to complain about the low fares.


I think that maybe we need a plan before going to Uber office - so a meeting away from there would be better to discuss and work out a plan of action.

But lobbying the Uber office after notifying the press/media could well be on the agenda.


----------



## nicoj36

You guys are getting effed in the ass there. Here in Los Angeles its $1 per mile and I have stopped driving completely. Also, they will raise your rates back up but not to what it was before, they will raise it very slightly maybe 5-10 cents. Sorry to say but that's how they usually do.


----------



## Smooth954

Create a free site on square space are any of the other free website builders, Facebook Twitter if you see a driver at the gas station recruit him/her. He'll stand outside the uber office and recruit everyone signing up. Strength in numbers from there you guys can figure out the best way to address the issues


----------



## UberNorthStar

1- Elect a leader and/or a spokesman for the group.
2 - Get all your facts in order.
3 - Contact an investigative reporter.
4 - Should the story be interesting enough, it could go national.

Good Luck!

Just My 2 Cents worth


----------



## AnonymousAtlUberGuy

Listen, everyone. We can make this happen. Yes, let's elect a leader. Let's meet some place very soon and get the ball rolling! I made a thread a couple months ago about the towing at the airport that actually got the attention of WSBTV and a reporter contacted me to find out more about my experience. This reporter is very pro-driver and I'm pretty sure that if enough of us got together and demonstrated our seriousness, then they would definitely back us up and get us media coverage.

As I stated before, WE are what keeps Uber running. Remember, without us drivers all they have is a platform, WE make them rich and better believe that we can also do the opposite! Hell it doesn't even have to end with the pay. Uber has the power to make our lives as drivers so much better but just chooses not to. 

How many times has someone thrown up in your car and you wanted to be assured that that passenger could not request you again? 

Wouldn't you like the Uber software to keep track of ALL of your miles driven while online? 

Wouldn't you like the customer to have an option to tip you? 

These are just a few issues that Uber has the power to resolve but just won't. We can force them to do this AND give us fair pay! Ladies and gentleman, if we are going to make this happen then the time has to be NOW! Uber cuts rates, implements and takes away guarantees whenever they feel it's necessary with NO concern for the drivers. Every time they make an enhancement for the customer, it's at the burden of us drivers. I say no more. There has to be some kind of middle ground. They MUST be put in check, otherwise the next rate cut will soon follow!


----------



## Cubgeek

AnonymousAtlUberGuy said:


> Listen, everyone. We can make this happen. Yes, let's elect a leader. Let's meet some place very soon and get the ball rolling! I made a thread a couple months ago about the towing at the airport that actually got the attention of WSBTV and a reporter contacted me to find out more about my experience. This reporter is very pro-driver and I'm pretty sure that if enough of us got together and demonstrated our seriousness, then they would definitely back us up and get us media coverage.
> 
> As I stated before, WE are what keeps Uber running. Remember, without us drivers all they have is a platform, WE make them rich and better believe that we can also do the opposite! Hell it doesn't even have to end with the pay. Uber has the power to make our lives as drivers so much better but just chooses not to.
> 
> How many times has someone thrown up in your car and you wanted to be assured that that passenger could not request you again?
> 
> Wouldn't you like the Uber software to keep track of ALL of your miles driven while online?
> 
> Wouldn't you like the customer to have an option to tip you?
> 
> These are just a few issues that Uber has the power to resolve but just won't. We can force them to do this AND give us fair pay! Ladies and gentleman, if we are going to make this happen then the time has to be NOW! Uber cuts rates, implements and takes away guarantees whenever they feel it's necessary with NO concern for the drivers. Every time they make an enhancement for the customer, it's at the burden of us drivers. I say no more. There has to be some kind of middle ground. They MUST be put in check, otherwise the next rate cut will soon follow!


You need to pick a time and place and post it on here. That's the only way to get this thing started. See how many show up, and then get them to recruit other drivers for the next meeting. There is strength in numbers and hopefully it will snowball from there. Make the meeting place and time the same every week and build from there. Leaders can be elected and strategy can be determined.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Is there a VFW or American Legion that would allow you to use the back room of the hall?


----------



## Cubgeek

AnonymousAtlUberGuy said:


> Listen, everyone. We can make this happen. Yes, let's elect a leader. Let's meet some place very soon and get the ball rolling! I made a thread a couple months ago about the towing at the airport that actually got the attention of WSBTV and a reporter contacted me to find out more about my experience. This reporter is very pro-driver and I'm pretty sure that if enough of us got together and demonstrated our seriousness, then they would definitely back us up and get us media coverage.
> 
> As I stated before, WE are what keeps Uber running. Remember, without us drivers all they have is a platform, WE make them rich and better believe that we can also do the opposite! Hell it doesn't even have to end with the pay. Uber has the power to make our lives as drivers so much better but just chooses not to.
> 
> How many times has someone thrown up in your car and you wanted to be assured that that passenger could not request you again?
> 
> Wouldn't you like the Uber software to keep track of ALL of your miles driven while online?
> 
> Wouldn't you like the customer to have an option to tip you?
> 
> These are just a few issues that Uber has the power to resolve but just won't. We can force them to do this AND give us fair pay! Ladies and gentleman, if we are going to make this happen then the time has to be NOW! Uber cuts rates, implements and takes away guarantees whenever they feel it's necessary with NO concern for the drivers. Every time they make an enhancement for the customer, it's at the burden of us drivers. I say no more. There has to be some kind of middle ground. They MUST be put in check, otherwise the next rate cut will soon follow!


We can look into that. For now, I'm thinking there won't be that many people for the first mee


UberNorthStar said:


> Is there a VFW or American Legion that would allow you to use the back room of the hall?


We can look into that. For now, I'm thinking there won't be that many people at the first meeting, so a smaller place will work. Hell, even a parking lot if we have to. I was at Waffle House next to Johnny's Hideaway around 9 on a week night and it was empty. We should just meet there.


----------



## Oh My

AnonymousAtlUberGuy said:


> OK guys so the Atlanta Uber Office it is? If not, where? When?
> 
> I hate to say it but what Reality Shark said is all true. Everyone is complaining, but how will those of us that's serious about hitting Uber where it hurts the most get the word out? the impact we could make if we all met, put our heads together and figure out a way to get the word out? The possibilities are endless!
> 
> WE run Uber, not Travis or any of his greedy cohorts. Believe me, there are tons of drivers out here in ATL who hate this just as much as we all do, they just need leadership to point them in the right direction to do what needs to be done! WE CAN GAIN CONTROL OF OUR PAY! We just all have to put our thoughts together and figure out how!
> 
> Let's ORGANIZE!


----------



## Cubgeek

Waffle House next to Johnny's Hideaway. Monday at 9. If you guys are serious about organizing, meet me there. We can find a better place later.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

I will help lead if you need me to I am a great strategist and have extensive leadership skills. Send me your email or contact info.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

AnonymousAtlUberGuy said:


> Listen, everyone. We can make this happen. Yes, let's elect a leader. Let's meet some place very soon and get the ball rolling! I made a thread a couple months ago about the towing at the airport that actually got the attention of WSBTV and a reporter contacted me to find out more about my experience. This reporter is very pro-driver and I'm pretty sure that if enough of us got together and demonstrated our seriousness, then they would definitely back us up and get us media coverage.
> 
> As I stated before, WE are what keeps Uber running. Remember, without us drivers all they have is a platform, WE make them rich and better believe that we can also do the opposite! Hell it doesn't even have to end with the pay. Uber has the power to make our lives as drivers so much better but just chooses not to.
> 
> How many times has someone thrown up in your car and you wanted to be assured that that passenger could not request you again?
> 
> Wouldn't you like the Uber software to keep track of ALL of your miles driven while online?
> 
> Wouldn't you like the customer to have an option to tip you?
> 
> These are just a few issues that Uber has the power to resolve but just won't. We can force them to do this AND give us fair pay! Ladies and gentleman, if we are going to make this happen then the time has to be NOW! Uber cuts rates, implements and takes away guarantees whenever they feel it's necessary with NO concern for the drivers. Every time they make an enhancement for the customer, it's at the burden of us drivers. I say no more. There has to be some kind of middle ground. They MUST be put in check, otherwise the next rate cut will soon follow!


Send me your contact info in my inbox. We can link up.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

All we need to do to form a union is driver support.
contact every driver online in a area then link up and turn off phones on one of their busy hours like 7pm. Or get enough drivers to ping cancel drivers not in support and disrupt the service. Once we have a controlled area we will then March to uber office and simultaneously turn off the phones then once the surge hit and new drivers come pull them in. The key is to have consistency with everything you do. Things that a united driver union can do
1. When we get United we can force uber to raise rates. 
2. When a driver is deactivated we can get uber to Reactivate them if it's for some bogus mess.
3. We can get them to fix the rating system or eliminate it completely. 
So much we can change just got to get 1000 drivers to join lol it will be hard but we can do anything we want we hold the keys (literally) to Uber's future.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Cubgeek said:


> Waffle House next to Johnny's Hideaway. Monday at 9. If you guys are serious about organizing, meet me there. We can find a better place later.


meet at atlantic station where 60% of the atlanta business is midtown, downtown and buckhead


----------



## Arlcabbie315

I feel sorry for you drivers!!! Here in DC its $1.02 and I still feel sorry for these drivers. I don't know how you can make money off those rates. I'm a cabbie in the DC area and our rates is $2.10 a mile and sometimes we still struggle cause of the amount of business lost to uber but I could never see myself driving for them cause of these rates especially when you're fully responsible for the vehicle.


----------



## AnonymousAtlUberGuy

Cubgeek said:


> Waffle House next to Johnny's Hideaway. Monday at 9. If you guys are serious about organizing, meet me there. We can find a better place later.


Sounds good ladies and gentleman. I'll be there. We can discuss strategies, leadership elections and any other issues we want to discuss to begin with there.



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> meet at atlantic station where 60% of the atlanta business is midtown, downtown and buckhead


I mean I'm ok with waffle house since Cubgeek suggested it first... I don't really think it matters where we meet as long as we actually DO meet.

Let's post this info in the Atlanta thread as well, lots of people are voicing frustration. If they are truly serious about making a difference they should show up.


----------



## Feisal Mo

In solidarity with our comrades in ATL, every uber phone/APP should be turned off 7 pm eastern standard time everywhere. That would be 6pm in the Midwest and 4 pm California. Def good peak ours. If you are Cheap Godless bastard, go ahead and think, you will make money because everyone's phones are turned off think again. We will request you and then cancel on you multiple times because we can see you on the customer APP... Good luck everyone. Let's do it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Something is about to happen in Jax, too. We just had a price drop in January.


----------



## rtaatl

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> meet at atlantic station where 60% of the atlanta business is midtown, downtown and buckhead


I agree on Atlantic Station. It's centralized and attracts more attention.


----------



## Txchick

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Something is about to happen in Jax, too. We just had a price drop in January.
> 
> View attachment 9878
> View attachment 9878


Taking 20% out of that $15.00 per hour ? Yep!!


----------



## UberNorthStar

ATL . . .

I am in a agreement w/Feisal Mo with one change. Let's do it when ALT has h had their meeting & AnnonymousAtUberGuy has his investigative reporter involved & can be asking "What happened?"

Let us know when.


----------



## loki

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> All we need to do to form a union is driver support.
> contact every driver online in a area then link up and turn off phones on one of their busy hours like 7pm. Or get enough drivers to ping cancel drivers not in support and disrupt the service. Once we have a controlled area we will then March to uber office and simultaneously turn off the phones then once the surge hit and new drivers come pull them in. The key is to have consistency with everything you do. Things that a united driver union can do
> 1. When we get United we can force uber to raise rates.
> 2. When a driver is deactivated we can get uber to Reactivate them if it's for some bogus mess.
> 3. We can get them to fix the rating system or eliminate it completely.
> So much we can change just got to get 1000 drivers to join lol it will be hard but we can do anything we want we hold the keys (literally) to Uber's future.


As contractors you don't have the right to form a union in the same way employees do. While you can call your group a union legally it's not and Uber isn't bound to do anything your group suggests. And they can also retaliate by not reactivating you. They aren't bound by the same laws they would if you were an employee. You can exert some of those same forces as a union but in the end all you have is your decision to take or not take work. Unfortunately there are likely several hundred or even a thousands in your area ready to take your place. Uber knows this and until that churnable stream of drivers evaporates it's going to be tough on you guys. I empathize with you guys but this is exactly how the Uber business model is crafted. It's to get as much out of you as they can and move to the next person. Until that changes I don't know that there will be any more you can do except choose not to drive or to find a competing TNC willing to give you a better deal. You guys should be paid a fair wage and compensated for your expenses but the reality of the TNC structure isn't that right now. I wish you success in changing it though I'm skeptical at this point if it will. One thing is for certain, if you don't try it won't change.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Yes they do! Most drivers of 18-wheelers are independent contractors. Their union is the Teamsters.

Independent plumbers have a union as well as electrical workers. Don't taxi drivers have unions in the larger cities?

I stand to be corrected.

JM2CW


----------



## rtaatl

The Uber business model has people believing they are in charge of their own 'business' when in reality on the X platform they are nothing more than employees since they have no licensure or insurance. It's not about forming a union as much as it is coming together and disrupting the Uber business model.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> All we need to do to form a union is driver support.
> contact every driver online in a area then link up and turn off phones on one of their busy hours like 7pm. Or get enough drivers to ping cancel drivers not in support and disrupt the service. Once we have a controlled area we will then March to uber office and simultaneously turn off the phones then once the surge hit and new drivers come pull them in. The key is to have consistency with everything you do. Things that a united driver union can do
> 1. When we get United we can force uber to raise rates.
> 2. When a driver is deactivated we can get uber to Reactivate them if it's for some bogus mess.
> 3. We can get them to fix the rating system or eliminate it completely.
> So much we can change just got to get 1000 drivers to join lol it will be hard but we can do anything we want we hold the keys (literally) to Uber's future.


You mean no more 5 dollar foot long ;( lol


----------



## Cubgeek

I chose waffle house because no one else would suggest a place, so now I'm sticking to it. 9 pm Monday. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Cubgeek

Your


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I will help lead if you need me to I am a great strategist and have extensive leadership skills. Send me your email or contact info.


Your help will be greatly appreciated. I will send you some info in the morning.


----------



## loki

UberNorthStar said:


> Yes they do! Most drivers of 18-wheelers are independent contractors. Their union is the Teamsters.
> 
> Independent plumbers have a union as well as electrical workers. Don't taxi drivers have unions in the larger cities?
> 
> I stand to be corrected.
> 
> JM2CW


You don't have the same protections under the law as a contractor with regards to collective bargaining or representation. You can join a union but the company with which you contract is under no obligation to abide by anything other than the deal they make directly with you. The Communications Workers of America have a FAQ about contractors with respect to how they are mis-classified in that business. Most of them are contractors for Dish, DirecTV or a cable company. They say what I said in the previous post. Under federal law you must be an employee to gain most of the advantages of being represented as part of a collective bargaining agreement.



> As an independent contractor, the terms and conditions of the work you perform are set out in a contract between you and the employer. Even though you are not considered an "employee" under federal labor law, you may still join a union. However, you should keep in mind that a unit of independent contractors is not subject to the same privileges and protections as a regular union bargaining unit. For example, an employer is not under the same obligation to bargain with a union regarding contract terms for an independent contractor that it is to bargain over issues affecting its regular employees. Also, an independent contractor who went on strike would not be protected from employer reprisals under the National Labor Relations Act.


http://www.cwa-union.org/pages/my_employer_says_i_am_an_independent_contractor.what_does_this_mean


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Uber ATL said:


> I'm Uber black.


Didn't know man. Why protest if you are uber black?


----------



## UberNorthStar

Look up the IBEW, International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers.

One point of contention is Uber X drivers are employees not IC's. Either way we can come together as a group whether one says we are a union or not to try to enact changes.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Arlcabbie315 said:


> I feel sorry for you drivers!!! Here in DC its $1.02 and I still feel sorry for these drivers. I don't know how you can make money off those rates.


A bunch of guys left both Neal and Lee (Monkey County) and went to UberX. Neal's and Lee's historict mistreatment of drivers was the catalyst. I understand that a few of them who left have come crawling back since UberX's last two pay cuts here. Still, I understand that there are still a bunch of cabs parked at 1200 N. Hudson. I have not taken a look there, lately, although I have been in the area, frequently (GF and I like Hard Times). I have not been by Metropolitan Avenue at all, lately to see what Lee has parked there.

I used to wonder how you guys managed to pay Neal in July and August _before_ Uber. Since Uber, I wonder how many of you _stay_ pink. The only way that I could do it was cultivate regulars. I picked up the same people every morning, most of them again in the evening, plus I had a couple of dancers that I picked up, as well. I took a long break in the middle of the day. There wasn't much out there then, anyhow, and all of the stands in Rosslyn and Crystal City were overparked and so was 18. When I drove out there, it was hard to bump the kerb. I learned how to do it, though, because while all those guys were ducking Detective Walker on 1, I was snagging easies out of those office buildings on N. Lynn. They usually went only to Clowtown, Foggy Bottom or K street, but a couple of bucks here and there beat sitting on 1 and 1a for half the afternoon. The Pike was harder to hustle easies, but it could be done. Government holidays were good for hustling easies on the Pike, though.

Clarendon was nothing then like it is, now. It was Saigon West, back then, and they rolled up the sidewalks at 6 PM. The only stand there was 13, and it was good for sleeping or if you wanted to run Onions. If you actually got something on Lee Highway off of 13, it was good, but they were not the rule.

But truly, I wonder how you guys out there manage to pay the manifests on those Tomato Cans. When I drove out there, I knew more than a few guys who worked sixteen hours and _still_ were digging into their pockets to pay manifests in late July and August.

I was glad to get out of there and across the River. I lived in D.C., anyhow, so it just worked out better. John Sawyer always said that I belonged there, anyhow.


----------



## Arlcabbie315

Another Uber Driver said:


> A bunch of guys left both Neal and Lee (Monkey County) and went to UberX. Neal's and Lee's historict mistreatment of drivers was the catalyst. I understand that a few of them who left have come crawling back since UberX's last two pay cuts here. Still, I understand that there are still a bunch of cabs parked at 1200 N. Hudson. I have not taken a look there, lately, although I have been in the area, frequently (GF and I like Hard Times). I have not been by Metropolitan Avenue at all, lately to see what Lee has parked there.
> 
> I used to wonder how you guys managed to pay Neal in July and August _before_ Uber. Since Uber, I wonder how many of you _stay_ pink. The only way that I could do it was cultivate regulars. I picked up the same people every morning, most of them again in the evening, plus I had a couple of dancers that I picked up, as well. I took a long break in the middle of the day. There wasn't much out there then, anyhow, and all of the stands in Rosslyn and Crystal City were overparked and so was 18. When I drove out there, it was hard to bump the kerb. I learned how to do it, though, because while all those guys were ducking Detective Walker on 1, I was snagging easies out of those office buildings on N. Lynn. They usually went only to Clowtown, Foggy Bottom or K street, but a couple of bucks here and there beat sitting on 1 and 1a for half the afternoon. The Pike was harder to hustle easies, but it could be done. Government holidays were good for hustling easies on the Pike, though.
> 
> Clarendon was nothing then like it is, now. It was Saigon West, back then, and they rolled up the sidewalks at 6 PM. The only stand there was 13, and it was good for sleeping or if you wanted to run Onions. If you actually got something on Lee Highway off of 13, it was good, but they were not the rule.
> 
> But truly, I wonder how you guys out there manage to pay the manifests on those Tomato Cans. When I drove out there, I knew more than a few guys who worked sixteen hours and _still_ were digging into their pockets to pay manifests in late July and August.
> 
> I was glad to get out of there and across the River. I lived in D.C., anyhow, so it just worked out better. John Sawyer always said that I belonged there, anyhow.


I don't know who Neal or Lee are but I know Sawyer. I don't hang around the office too much to get to know people. I'm too busy worried about making my own money and plus I'm a overnight driver so most of those guys I rarely see. When I started it was Zarbo as boss now it's Sawyer. On weekdays the lot is still packed and on weekends there are lesser cars. Not sure if you heard but they've sold the Hudson office. It's gonna be torn down to build some more highrises. Most drivers are now pulling the weekend shifts rather than work full time. I personally hate stands but now the way they have the new dispatch, you'd have to sit at a stand to get a call before anyone in the zone. They don't do call offers anymore unless there is absolutely no one in that zone. Now they call it bid offer (closest cab). The only times we really get business is when there is the surge pricing with uber. Weekends are not bad...even tho I've had plenty of better ones in the past. I've been driving for 2.5 years and business is different from when I first started. They have dropped the rates. Now for a vic you're paying $81, older fusion $99 and the newer fusion like $110. I drive wheelchair so I'm at $75 but business is still good for wheelchairs especially on weekends. Now that the vics are going out of service, they're making everyone into private owners. I think they only put a certain amount of new fusions into service. It's been tough but I'm still able to manage. Mondays thru Thursday are tough but sometimes Thursdays aren't that bad.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Neal owns your company: Neal Nichols. He must be almost dead by now, so I would expect that Dean and Belinda are doing most of it. Dean is nothing but mouth and Belinda is a **** ( it is rare that I use language like that, but when it comes to Belinda Nichols................)

Lee is Lee Barnes: Barwood.

I do not know Zarbo. I never knew Pakitis, either. He came just after I left there. Sawyer has been there forever. It would not surprise me that they sold 1200. Too bad, though, if I were stuck out in Arlington late at night and had to use the Boys' Room, it was open twenty-four hours. If I ever go back to driving that late, I will need to find another place, I guess. That land is worth too much to be a cab company, anyhow. Neal moved almost everything to the adjacent place where 13th, Johnson and Wash all come together some time back, anyhow.

Is that eighty one for A or B rental? I remember when the A went to one hundred bananas for the new drivers. That was sometime back. Now, it is eighty one? Or is that just for Kompany Junque?

I remember when Neal got his first computer call assignment: KDT or _Kill 'Dat T'ing_, as some drivers called it. It was a longhooder's paradise. Then he got a primitive GPS put into it and it shut down the rubberhooders. _Were they unhappy. _He has gone through several call assignment systems since then.

Are those Fusions all hybrids or are some gasolene? You have a six year age limit in Arlington. 2011 was the last year for the Crown Victorias from Ford, but I think that Neal stopped buying them in 2010, but I am not sure. I do not know where he gets his cars, now. Back in the Chrysler days, he used to buy them from Al's Motors (now the Gold's Gym on Wilson near Ballston Common). Then, he started buying year old wrent-a-wrecks. I do not know where he has been buying since.

Red Flopp is going mostly _private owners???_ Yup, someone is trying to hedge. Neal, Belinda, Dean, Charlie, or whoever is following Massoud's model (Blue Top, also local Blue Van franchise): dump the overhead onto the drivers by making them private owners. I did state that I could not understand how you guys paid Neal's rents, out there. I forgot to add that I did not understand how the private owners out there paid Neal's stand dues and insurance. Most of the private owners used to be at Neal's bastard child: Arlington Yellow. Some of the private owners did try to get Red Top numbers, but Ol' Neal would not hear of it. There were a couple of private owners in Red Top, but not many. Back when they would not let Red Top work the line at National, there was this one guy who did. He was a private owner. He told McIntyre and Charlie both, more than once that when they started paying his stand dues, they could tell him where he could and could not work.

If you are driving at night out there, I can see where it can be tough. I do not know how late the charge account traffic runs from D.C. back to Beer-HEE-nee-yah, anymore, but the last time that I did ask a Red Top driver, he was complaining that it had dropped way off. It used to run pretty late, but that was years back. The accessible might be best for now, as Uber does not have too many of them. Uber Taxi used to have two and may still have them, but again, Uber Taxi only deals with the City. There is a huge demand on this side of the Water for accessibles.


----------



## rtaatl

Cooluberdriver said:


> Didn't know man. Why protest if you are uber black?


How about a protest to get more business on Uber black...lol!


----------



## UberNorthStar

Richard Brunelle is trying to organize UberX drivers. Check out these links.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-error-of-protest.13918/ This is his post.

http://rideassociation.wordpress.com/ This is a nonprofit. From what I gather one can join for $10.

I saw this on a post of chi1cabby.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

rtaatl said:


> How about a protest to get more business on Uber black...lol!


I agree we need this.'I mainly do weddings with actual stretch limos now because Uber business is only around on weekends.


----------



## Enriquillo

rtaatl said:


> How about a protest to get more business on Uber black...lol!


I'm with you lol but they might fix that problem by cutting rates to increase ridership


----------



## UberNorthStar

Would it be more likely that rates would rise for all classes of Uber if the fight is fought for X drivers first?

Just throwing it out there. . .


----------



## Realityshark

Can anyone site a single incident, in any market, where drivers striking, logging off, contacting the press or any other tactic caused Uber to make a change that benefited the drivers?


----------



## UberLou

Realityshark said:


> Can anyone site a single incident, in any market, where drivers striking, logging off, contacting the press or any other tactic caused Uber to make a change that benefited the drivers?


Word!!!!


----------



## Feisal Mo

Realityshark said:


> Can anyone site a single incident, in any market, where drivers striking, logging off, contacting the press or any other tactic caused Uber to make a change that benefited the drivers?


I don't know if it's the same but, Uber cut prices in the denver area and majority of the drivers quit. Uber was so concerned about this tactic that they had no choice but to increase the rates back up to where they were before. Good job Denver Drivers. You have balls.


----------



## UberLou

Feisal Mo said:


> I don't know if it's the same but, Uber cut prices in the denver area and majority of the drivers quit. They Uber worried so much that they increased the rates back up right away.


Atlanta is so saturated with drivers at this point that, as much as I would love to see this work, I don't think Ubers hands will be forced in this case. You cut off one head in this market five will grow back.


----------



## ATX 22

Realityshark said:


> Can anyone site a single incident, in any market, where drivers striking, logging off, contacting the press or any other tactic caused Uber to make a change that benefited the drivers?


Probably not, but the cab lobby and cabbies trashing uber driver's cars contributed to shutting down Uberpop.

There are 500,000 downloads of the driver app as of 3 days ago when I did my update. It will take more than one city, and possibly more than one country worth of drivers either not logging on, or just logging on and not responding for a week or more to affect the bottom line. 
Affecting their income is the only way that drivers will be successful in being heard.


----------



## AJUber

Uber should just lower the rate to 30 cents a mile in ATL, you guys are wiping down your car and putting that smile on your faces and still driving. No one shutting off the app or deleting it , so stop complaining and get back on that road for Uber.


----------



## Arlcabbie315

Another Uber Driver said:


> Neal owns your company: Neal Nichols. He must be almost dead by now, so I would expect that Dean and Belinda are doing most of it. Dean is nothing but mouth and Belinda is a **** ( it is rare that I use language like that, but when it comes to Belinda Nichols................)
> 
> Lee is Lee Barnes: Barwood.
> 
> I do not know Zarbo. I never knew Pakitis, either. He came just after I left there. Sawyer has been there forever. It would not surprise me that they sold 1200. Too bad, though, if I were stuck out in Arlington late at night and had to use the Boys' Room, it was open twenty-four hours. If I ever go back to driving that late, I will need to find another place, I guess. That land is worth too much to be a cab company, anyhow. Neal moved almost everything to the adjacent place where 13th, Johnson and Wash all come together some time back, anyhow.
> 
> Is that eighty one for A or B rental? I remember when the A went to one hundred bananas for the new drivers. That was sometime back. Now, it is eighty one? Or is that just for Kompany Junque?
> 
> I remember when Neal got his first computer call assignment: KDT or _Kill 'Dat T'ing_, as some drivers called it. It was a longhooder's paradise. Then he got a primitive GPS put into it and it shut down the rubberhooders. _Were they unhappy. _He has gone through several call assignment systems since then.
> 
> Are those Fusions all hybrids or are some gasolene? You have a six year age limit in Arlington. 2011 was the last year for the Crown Victorias from Ford, but I think that Neal stopped buying them in 2010, but I am not sure. I do not know where he gets his cars, now. Back in the Chrysler days, he used to buy them from Al's Motors (now the Gold's Gym on Wilson near Ballston Common). Then, he started buying year old wrent-a-wrecks. I do not know where he has been buying since.
> 
> Red Flopp is going mostly _private owners???_ Yup, someone is trying to hedge. Neal, Belinda, Dean, Charlie, or whoever is following Massoud's model (Blue Top, also local Blue Van franchise): dump the overhead onto the drivers by making them private owners. I did state that I could not understand how you guys paid Neal's rents, out there. I forgot to add that I did not understand how the private owners out there paid Neal's stand dues and insurance. Most of the private owners used to be at Neal's bastard child: Arlington Yellow. Some of the private owners did try to get Red Top numbers, but Ol' Neal would not hear of it. There were a couple of private owners in Red Top, but not many. Back when they would not let Red Top work the line at National, there was this one guy who did. He was a private owner. He told McIntyre and Charlie both, more than once that when they started paying his stand dues, they could tell him where he could and could not work.
> 
> If you are driving at night out there, I can see where it can be tough. I do not know how late the charge account traffic runs from D.C. back to Beer-HEE-nee-yah, anymore, but the last time that I did ask a Red Top driver, he was complaining that it had dropped way off. It used to run pretty late, but that was years back. The accessible might be best for now, as Uber does not have too many of them. Uber Taxi used to have two and may still have them, but again, Uber Taxi only deals with the City. There is a huge demand on this side of the Water for accessibles.


Now those names seem familiar. Now I've never heard of Dean or Belinda. I've heard the name Pakitas quite a few times. I guess Zarbo came in after him. From what I heard was Zarbo married the owners daughter....not sure if this is correct but its what I've heard. Yea I don't think the communication center is going anywhere.

$81 for A rental. $100 will get you a 2012 fusion on the A rental.

Yea those were still in there when I first started. Now they got all the cars equipped with tablets.

I've seen hybrids but for the Fairfax fleet since they have a bigger county. But all the ones in Arlington are gasoline. I think it's 7 years or 350,000 miles which ever comes first. Most of the vics I see are 2010 so I don't think he snagged any of the 2011 models. I remember when I first started a lot of the vics had a sticker from a dealer in Tyson's ....I wanna say kip something. But its that one off of Leesburg Pike next to that bagel place. But I'm not exactly sure if this was the purchase spot.

Ever since the beginning of this year, all they send out is messages for private owners. I've considered but I doubt I will be. The business is not that great to be one. I think the stand dues are like $350. They even were doing a finance thing on the 2009/10 vics. They were selling them for $9500 and it would be the easiest way for you to get a number once the car went out of service. I heard they were doing the same with the brand new fusions. Well that explains why I see more yellow private owners than red. Honestly, at least the yellows have the opportunity to get an airport license. I heard it was only yellow. I don't know if any red private owners have it.

Nights can be slow at times but overall I enjoy no traffic. There are way lesser cabs so more calls for me. Plus even if I'm in the northside and there's a call in the south side I can easily shoot down there in ten min. Once in a while I'll get an account call. I don't care what I get. I take everything! But talking to a lot of the vet drivers, they did say that back in the day there were account calls all over the place....and that goes with regular calls. I never knew uber had any accessibles cause they would then be considered a transportation company. I have spotted a handful of accessible dc taxis with them. A lot of my calls come from that side of the river but its to come back across. I'm sure there is a big demand for them. Unfortunately the wheelchair vans don't come cheap unless you get one used from a taxi company. A brand new one would probably cost close to $40-50,000...I could be wrong but even customizing one wouldn't be cheap either.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Teamsters' strike many yrs ago crippled the economy. Seasoned truckers parked their rigs in protest. That got the attention of the nation.

Could drivers have _ brown outs _where apps would be shut down <edit: pings would not be responded to> _unilaterally _across the nation during a busy time?

First brown out begins on the East Coast & pings are not acknowledged. Choose date after ATL's meeting on 24th.
EST 4-7P
CST 3-6P
MST 2-5P
PST 1-4P

Next go.around start w/ Denver time zone.
MST 4-7P
PST 3-6P
EST 1-4 P
CAT 2-5 P

Skip it around so it is not easy to figure in what order the brown outs are going.

OR

Choose a busy night & drivers in each time zone do not respondd to pings from 4-7P. This one would be easier to predict once EST & CST do their brown outs. Park in an area where you know you would get pings.

M2CW


----------



## rtaatl

Realityshark said:


> Can anyone site a single incident, in any market, where drivers striking, logging off, contacting the press or any other tactic caused Uber to make a change that benefited the drivers?


I believe the NYC strike of the black car drivers got Uber to back off making them accept X pings automatically at one point. They tried to call it Uberblack+...lol!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Realityshark said:


> Can anyone site a single incident, in any market, where drivers striking, logging off, contacting the press or any other tactic caused Uber to make a change that benefited the drivers?


In new york when uber tried to make black car drivers pick up b x riders they boycotted and won.


----------



## UberNorthStar

*AJUber*

Have you worked for peanuts before? Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Cast your vote.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-y...comment-about-how-to-drive.28044/#post-362193

Non-drivers = former drivers


----------



## Cubgeek

We are still on for Monday, July 20 at the Waffle House beside Johnny's Hideaway in Buckhead at 9 pm. I believe the address is 3735 Roswell rd. I have set up a Facebook group, a Twitter account, and an email address in order to get better organized. You will have to request to join the Facebook group and then I will add you. Anyone who has any privacy concerns should create a new FB page that doesn't include any personal info, and use the new page to join the group. You can do the same with Twitter. Please send an email to let me know if you plan to be there Monday.

Facebook group: Atlanta Rideshare Community
Twitter: @atlRideshare
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Cubgeek

UberLou said:


> Atlanta is so saturated with drivers at this point that, as much as I would love to see this work, I don't think Ubers hands will be forced in this case. You cut off one head in this market five will grow back.


This is why we need to get and stay organized. It might be too late for the current rate cut, but we still need to organize to handle future issues. The more drivers we have, the more effective we can be. Strength in numbers.


----------



## AnonymousAtlUberGuy

Cubgeek said:


> We are still on for Monday, July 20 at the Waffle House beside Johnny's Hideaway in Buckhead at 9 pm. I believe the address is 3735 Roswell rd. I have set up a Facebook group, a Twitter account, and an email address in order to get better organized. You will have to request to join the Facebook group and then I will add you. Anyone who has any privacy concerns should create a new FB page that doesn't include any personal info, and use the new page to join the group. You can do the same with Twitter. Please send an email to let me know if you plan to be there Monday.
> 
> Facebook group: Atlanta Rideshare Community
> Twitter: @atlRideshare
> Email: [email protected]


I will see you there brother. Will also take your advice and make a different Facebook profile for privacy.

History is not completely on our side, but this is also uncharted territory. I never thought Uber would have the nuts to drop our pay this low... we definitely need to do something. Act and act now. I will be there with a list of concerns and possible options for solutions. I recommend everyone else do the same. I am confident that if we can get the word out to every driver possible this can work.

#StrengthInNumbers!


----------



## Cubgeek

AnonymousAtlUberGuy said:


> I will see you there brother. Will also take your advice and make a different Facebook profile for privacy.
> 
> History is not completely on our side, but this is also uncharted territory. I never thought Uber would have the nuts to drop our pay this low... we definitely need to do something. Act and act now. I will be there with a list of concerns and possible options for solutions. I recommend everyone else do the same. I am confident that if we can get the word out to every driver possible this can work.
> 
> #StrengthInNumbers!


Sounds good, Anonymous. I look forward to meeting you. Let's get this thing going.


----------



## MKEUber

Txchick said:


> Taking bets..bet Uber does not raise rates back after one month.


They may very well raise rates back up, but will do so by their standard playbook. What they do is significantly lower rates and tell drivers that it is only "temporary" and offer guarantees to ease the transition. But then, when they do raise the rates, they will only raise them 20% or so of what was originally cut and then say "see, we told you so, these were only temporary" and then end the guarantees.

Now you have the new rates which are still significantly less than what they originally were, but Uber can now say they raised the rates like they promised. Of course the clueless drivers (you see them all over the place on the Facebook and reddit groups) will praise Uber at raising the rates, not realizing they are still less than what they once were.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MKEUber said:


> Now you have the new rates which are still significantly less than what they originally were, but Uber can now say they raised the rates like they promised. Of course the clueless drivers (you see them all over the place on the Facebook and reddit groups) will praise Uber at raising the rates, not realizing they are still less than what they once were.


Does anyone remember the sereis of scenes from Orwell's _1984_ where there was an announcement that the chocolate ration was going to be [cut in half]? Shortly after the announcement, there is a rally to thank Big Brother for "raising" the Chocorat to [half of what it was]. A little later, the Party lemming who lives in the same building as Winston Smith makes a remark, as he and Smith are waiting for the elelator: "The Chocorat goes up next week, double plus good, -eh?"

1984 is thirty one years late, Big Brother is really Big Travis and the Party is Uber.


----------



## astros1969

So I posted the same on the Phoenix section as I drive for Postmates, Uber, Lyft. They are all doing the same thing to the driver. Find the bottom. So let's see how low we can go before the drivers push back. Drivers are the only asset these companies have. Without our cars and labor they have nothing but an app. 
Solution is to organize. If everyone (doesn't have to be every driver) agreed not to log on for a period of time then they would have to give us a seat at the table. No other way to do it. Going to their office to complain won't do it. Just organize locally, find a common complaint (fares), then agree that everyone goes offline. That will have to get their attention.

Best of luck out there!


----------



## astros1969

This is one site that is trying to unite the drivers. There are a few others.

https://rideassociation.wordpress.com/


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does anyone remember the sereis of scenes from Orwell's _1984_ where there was an announcement that the chocolate ration was going to be [cut in half]? Shortly after the announcement, there is a rally to thank Big Brother for "raising" the Chocorat to [half of what it was]. A little later, the Party lemming who lives in the same building as Winston Smith makes a remark, as he and Smith are waiting for the elelator: "The Chocorat goes up next week, double plus good, -eh?"
> 
> 1984 is thirty one years late, Big Brother is really Big Travis and the Party is Uber.


I agree with this remark. I thought about it even as Uber first came out. Only Travis is just one man and he is not a government leader. Tho he prob acts like one lol.


----------



## Penelope pitstop

I will probably file a Complaint (lawsuit) with the Superior Court of Georgia demanding us to be treated as employees--as what happened 3 weeks ago in the CA decision recognizing that the driver was in fact an employee as treated by Uber and the Judges permission to permit the suit to be treated as a Class Action (we all get to join).

I was thinking to do this before the rate cuts and now it egregious to the court to below minimum wage. I have been to law school and can do this Pro Se for free. It is not difficult. And this should make Uber think twice about the price cuts. If they boost them back up high enough a lawsuit may not be necessary. You must negotiate with them with the force of the law on our side!

I will work through newcub if he agrees and to be discussed at Waffle House 9pm

Post if you would be interested in joining the class action lawsuit!


----------



## Cubgeek

Penelope pitstop said:


> I will probably file a Complaint (lawsuit) with the Superior Court of Georgia demanding us to be treated as employees--as what happened 3 weeks ago in the CA decision recognizing that the driver was in fact an employee as treated by Uber and the Judges permission to permit the suit to be treated as a Class Action (we all get to join).
> 
> I was thinking to do this before the rate cuts and now it egregious to the court to below minimum wage. I have been to law school and can do this Pro Se for free. It is not difficult. And this should make Uber think twice about the price cuts. If they boost them back up high enough a lawsuit may not be necessary. You must negotiate with them with the force of the law on our side!
> 
> I will work through newcub if he agrees and to be discussed at Waffle House 9pm
> 
> Post if you would be interested in joining the class action lawsuit!


Penelope, I got your email last night, but I was on the road and didn't get a chance to reply. The idea of a lawsuit is a good one and I would love to hear your thoughts on it as far as strategy, timing, etc. I look forward to discussing it with you. I am taking the weekend off (Cubs are in town), so we will have to talk Monday. Thanks for reaching out.


----------



## Realityshark

I found this on the web:
http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/27871585/why-you-will-pay-more-for-uber-tonight
Apparently you drivers in Atlanta took to the streets and protested six months ago and yet Uber is cutting your rates again. The article said that they have cut rates three times in your market. This latest rate cut makes four. I'm not in your market so I don't know if they have raised them or not. I believe that this does show that Uber is going to do whatever they want to you as long as they have an endless stream of people willing to work for nothing. While web searching for this article, I came across an ad that stated you could make $70,000 per year as a driver. With blatant lies like this, I can't see how you can convince Uber to do anything to your benefit. Good luck Atlanta, keep us posted.


----------



## MKEUber

Penelope pitstop said:


> I will probably file a Complaint (lawsuit) with the Superior Court of Georgia demanding us to be treated as employees--as what happened 3 weeks ago in the CA decision recognizing that the driver was in fact an employee as treated by Uber and the Judges permission to permit the suit to be treated as a Class Action (we all get to join).
> 
> I was thinking to do this before the rate cuts and now it egregious to the court to below minimum wage. I have been to law school and can do this Pro Se for free. It is not difficult. And this should make Uber think twice about the price cuts. If they boost them back up high enough a lawsuit may not be necessary. You must negotiate with them with the force of the law on our side!
> 
> I will work through newcub if he agrees and to be discussed at Waffle House 9pm
> 
> Post if you would be interested in joining the class action lawsuit!


All it took was one driver in Florida to get things changed there too. And he won.


----------



## UberLou

Penelope pitstop said:


> I will probably file a Complaint (lawsuit) with the Superior Court of Georgia demanding us to be treated as employees--as what happened 3 weeks ago in the CA decision recognizing that the driver was in fact an employee as treated by Uber and the Judges permission to permit the suit to be treated as a Class Action (we all get to join).
> 
> I was thinking to do this before the rate cuts and now it egregious to the court to below minimum wage. I have been to law school and can do this Pro Se for free. It is not difficult. And this should make Uber think twice about the price cuts. If they boost them back up high enough a lawsuit may not be necessary. You must negotiate with them with the force of the law on our side!
> 
> I will work through newcub if he agrees and to be discussed at Waffle House 9pm
> 
> Post if you would be interested in joining the class action lawsuit!


The day we are considered Employees is the day I move on from driving for Uber. My full-time job deals with Labor Laws on a daily basis. I cannot believe people think that by being classified as employees is going to make things better. Mark my word they will get worse.

I am a part-time driver and I never deal with being below minimum wage. And before you try and say it, YES I consider all expenses, ware and tare, etc. I know what I am doing.

The rate cuts suck, I agree and I want to fight it but not by asking any court to consider us employees. BUMP THAT!!


----------



## rtaatl

It will probably get worse no matter what...and then there will either be no more drivers or at least ones with decent competency. Getting people to do this for .78/mile is absolutely insane. No way you can run 'a business' as Uber says you do with these pathetic rates. Good luck to you all...


----------



## azndriver87

well, in atlanta, is one of the cheapest market i've seen in living cost.


----------



## Cubgeek

Tickets to the Cubs game at Turner field: $84. Fried chicken picnic outside the ballpark: $35. Taking the weekend off from these low rates: Priceless.


----------



## Txchick

UberLou said:


> The day we are considered Employees is the day I move on from driving for Uber. My full-time job deals with Labor Laws on a daily basis. I cannot believe people think that by being classified as employees is going to make things better. Mark my word they will get worse.
> 
> I am a part-time driver and I never deal with being below minimum wage. And before you try and say it, YES I consider all expenses, ware and tare, etc. I know what I am doing.
> 
> The rate cuts suck, I agree and I want to fight it but not by asking any court to consider us employees. BUMP THAT!!


The issue with Uber & Lyft is they want it both ways. That's why they have class action lawsuits against them. If they would allow drivers more flexibility in setting their own rates, changing the rating system etc they wouldn't be in the predictment they are in now.


----------



## UberLou

Txchick said:


> The issue with Uber & Lyft is they want it both ways. That's why they have class action lawsuits against them. If they would allow drivers more flexibility in setting their own rates, changing the rating system etc they wouldn't be in the predictment they are in now.


I agree about more control, we will not get that as employees however.


----------



## UberRidiculous

UberLou said:


> I agree about more control, we will not get that as employees however.


Employees = More Pay
Real ICs set own rates = More Pay
Uber Pretend ICs = Uber sets rates = Screwed by Uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver

rtaatl said:


> .78/mile


That seventy-eight cents figure is your gross. If you consider the dollar plus Uber's twenty per-cent, you will learn that Uber takes twenty-two to twenty-nine per-cent of every trip that you run. If you go with a figure of twenty-three per-cent, that seventy-eight cents per mile nets the driver sixty-point-0-six cents per mile. Uber always rounds in its favour, thus, the net-to-driver is sixty cents per mile. _That_ is *1975* cab rates.

When your car breaks down, the parts and labour are figured at _*2015* _rates. You r licence and registration fees are *2015* fees. You pay *2015 *insurance premiums. There is a full forty year disparity between expenses and income.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberRidiculous said:


> Employees = More Pay
> Real ICs set own rates = More Pay
> Uber Pretend ICs = Uber sets rates = Screwed by Uber


You mean "_*screwbered*_".


----------



## Cooluberdriver

rtaatl said:


> It will probably get worse no matter what...and then there will either be no more drivers or at least ones with decent competency. Getting people to do this for .78/mile is absolutely insane. No way you can run 'a business' as Uber says you do with these pathetic rates. Good luck to you all...


Hey man, I was wondering if you carry a CDL to drive a stretch?


----------



## rtaatl

Not yet, but I will getting it soon.


----------



## Altima ATL

Cubgeek said:


> We are still on for Monday, July 20 at the Waffle House beside Johnny's Hideaway in Buckhead at 9 pm. I believe the address is 3735 Roswell rd. I have set up a Facebook group, a Twitter account, and an email address in order to get better organized. You will have to request to join the Facebook group and then I will add you. Anyone who has any privacy concerns should create a new FB page that doesn't include any personal info, and use the new page to join the group. You can do the same with Twitter. Please send an email to let me know if you plan to be there Monday.
> 
> Facebook group: Atlanta Rideshare Community
> Twitter: @atlRideshare
> Email: [email protected]


I plan on being there, but to keep the privacy I will park someway way and get Uber to a closer destination (there is a really good rate for riders right now).
You should be aware that this is a public board and would not be beyond Uber to target drivers for deactivation, as this is probably in the terms and conditions somewhere.


----------



## Driveronedge

Altima ATL said:


> I plan on being there, but to keep the privacy I will park someway way and get Uber to a closer destination (there is a really good rate for riders right now).
> You should be aware that this is a public board and would not be beyond Uber to target drivers for deactivation, as this is probably in the terms and conditions somewhere.


Lol. You must be new here.


----------



## Driveronedge

Driveronedge said:


> Lol. You must be new here.


Ummmm, yeah, Uber is supposedly about freedom. Now they're gonna stomp on the First Amendment? Lol. Uber pricks. I'll let you know if that gets me deactivated.


----------



## UberLou

Driveronedge said:


> Ummmm, yeah, Uber is supposedly about freedom. Now they're gonna stomp on the First Amendment? Lol. Uber pricks. I'll let you know if that gets me deactivated.


I'm with you guys but keep in mind drivers meeting and voicing an opinion is covered by our 1st Amendment rights however the minute we decide to disrupt Ubers business, which many have discussed, our rights go out the window. Deactivation city.

If possible I would not arrive in the vehicle you work in to this gathering.


----------



## Penelope pitstop

Did Martin Luther King "disrupt Rich's business"? hehe, I hope so. Its not just the First Amendment right that protects us, back to law school for you UberLou. So many citizens have died for the rights enshrined in US law. We have multiple laws that protect American workers and allow them to earn a minimum wage.

Uber has forced us to court because they refuse to honor both the letter and the spirit of US law.

If I didn't have this pink lip gloss on I would make it red, white & blue.

UberLou does have some good ideas about not driving your work vehicle to Waffle House though.

I will post some contact points soon. Sorry y'all I can't respond individually due to the overwhelming response right now.

Remember ladies: "The better you look, the more you see!"


----------



## secretadmirer

Penelope pitstop said:


> Did Martin Luther King "disrupt Rich's business"? hehe, I hope so. Its not just the First Amendment right that protects us, back to law school for you UberLou. So many citizens have died for the rights enshrined in US law. We have multiple laws that protect American workers and allow them to earn a minimum wage.
> 
> Uber has forced us to court because they refuse to honor both the letter and the spirit of US law.
> 
> If I didn't have this pink lipp gloss on I would make it red, white & blue.
> 
> UberLou does have some basic points about not driving your work vehicle to Waffle House though.
> 
> I will post some contact points soon. Sorry y'all I can't respond individually due to the overwhelming response right now.
> 
> Remember ladies: "The better you look, the more you see!"


It's like the "Wacky Races" when it comes to uber. Sometimes you have to go out there and catch that pigeon.


----------



## UberXTampa

rtaatl said:


> So basically it's less money than the old guarantees and they are lowering the per mile rate to 78c per mile. Keep screwing yourself Uber...lol!


Holy smokes! 0.78/mile? Time to reduce supply of drivers.

Tampa appears rich now with 0.95/mile.

Uber is a race to the bottom. Soon uber driving will be a hobby for the rich.


----------



## secretadmirer

You maybe right . I heard that Jeb Bush is thinking of doing a little ubering himself.


----------



## UberLou

Penelope pitstop said:


> Did Martin Luther King "disrupt Rich's business"? hehe, I hope so. Its not just the First Amendment right that protects us, back to law school for you UberLou. So many citizens have died for the rights enshrined in US law. We have multiple laws that protect American workers and allow them to earn a minimum wage.
> 
> Uber has forced us to court because they refuse to honor both the letter and the spirit of US law.
> 
> If I didn't have this pink lip gloss on I would make it red, white & blue.
> 
> UberLou does have some good ideas about not driving your work vehicle to Waffle House though.
> 
> I will post some contact points soon. Sorry y'all I can't respond individually due to the overwhelming response right now.
> 
> Remember ladies: "The better you look, the more you see!"


I know you want to sound cool and hip but please don't put words in my mouth. My specific comment was in regard to the 1st Amendment only, I understand we have other rights. You do not need law school to teach you that.

Ps please don't compare racial equality to what we are dealing with, with UBER. The difference is we choose to work for Uber, we are not forced. MLK was thrust into a world of ignorance and hate he simply could not walk away from. We could walk away if we so choose. We knew what we signed up.


----------



## UberRidiculous

Penelope pitstop said:


> ......Its not just the First Amendment right that protects us.......
> ......So many citizens have died for the rights enshrined in US law. We have multiple laws that protect American workers and allow them to earn a minimum wage.
> Uber has forced us to court because they refuse to honor both the letter and the spirit of US law.
> ........





UberLou said:


> ...We could walk away if we so choose. We knew what we signed up.


UberLou Leonardo Dicaprio was in a movie based on a true story about a con man called 'Catch me if you can'. I'm not ashamed of being too trusting, apparently a lot of people are. Actually Uber ads sold me a complete lie and I did not know what I signed up for. It was not the bill of goods Uber promised. 
Penelope pitstop is right. Unfortunately her use of MLK has clouded her answer for you. So I removed it and copied it for you here. So there ya go, now try again.


----------



## UberLou

UberRidiculous said:


> UberLou Leonardo Dicaprio was in a movie based on a true story about a con man called 'Catch me if you can'. I'm not ashamed of being too trusting, apparently a lot of people are. Actually Uber ads sold me a complete lie and I did not know what I signed up for. It was not the bill of goods Uber promised.
> Penelope pitstop is right. Unfortunately her use of MLK has clouded her answer for you. So I removed it and copied it for you here. So there ya go, now try again.


How many times in life did something you read in an ad for a good or service actually do what was advertised? If eveything advertised was true I'd have a 12 inch penis by now.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberLou said:


> How many times in life did something you read in an ad for a good or service actually do what was advertised? If eveything advertised was true I'd have a 12 inch penis by now.


........and a pair of "fab 44s"...................


----------



## UberLou

Another Uber Driver said:


> ........and a pair of "fab 44s"...................


Lol. Take nothing at face value. Research, research, and research. When you are done with that research some more!


----------



## rtaatl

Uber is just taking advantage of a lot of people being out of work looking for a way to make instant money...or at least the perception of instant money before you do the math. Not to mention giving these people an ego boost by telling hem a lie of having their 'own business'. Kinda like how Suze Orman has all these followers believing they can save themselves rich.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

It _ain't_ bad if you need a little cash flow for a short time, but if you plan to pay the bills for the long term with it, it _ain't-a gonna' happen_. One of my passengers told me that half of the UberX drivers in Cincinnati are retired corporate higher-ups who have nothing better to do if the Red Legs or Bengals are not at home, so they figure why not make a few bucks and meet some people.


----------



## chi1cabby

Realityshark said:


> Can anyone site a single incident, in any market, where drivers striking, logging off, contacting the press or any other tactic caused Uber to make a change that benefited the drivers?


*Forced to accept UberX on BlackCar*


----------



## UberRidiculous

chi1cabby said:


> *Forced to accept UberX on BlackCar*


Really? Something worked? Just making sure.


----------



## MKEUber

Another Uber Driver said:


> It _ain't_ bad if you need a little cash flow for a short time, but if you plan to pay the bills for the long term with it, it _ain't-a gonna' happen_. One of my passengers told me that half of the UberX drivers in Cincinnati are retired corporate higher-ups who have nothing better to do if the Red Legs or Bengals are not at home, so they figure why not make a few bucks and meet some people.


I have to disagree. It is not bad if you were working a counter or something like that where you weren't paying for and supplying your own tools to do the job. But since you are solely responsible for paying for and providing the tools to perform this job, it is hard to make any real money at those rates. I don't care how old or fuel efficient your car is. At 78 cents per mile, any money you think you are making is most likely lost in costs you will have to make up later.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy

UberLou said:


> How many times in life did something you read in an ad for a good or service actually do what was advertised? If eveything advertised was true I'd have a 12 inch penis by now.


UberLou that would be the ****ing truth...LMAO!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

MKEUber said:


> At 78 cents per mile,
> 
> any money you think you are making is most likely lost in costs you will have to make up later.


The effective rate is sixty cents per mile: 1975 cab rates.

The operative term is "cash flow". Nowhere did I mention "real profit" or anything similar.


----------



## UberRidiculous

It ain't bad if you need something to do and don't mind paying for it. Sorta like gambling at a casino. Although I can think of better things to do than lie to my insurance company, lie to car finance company, about how I use my car. And I can find better things to do than worry about if the pax I just picked up, that want to go to the airport, sit in the front seat and blow my cover so I don't get ticketed & towed. And I have better things to do than fight that with Uber att'ys IF Uber still 'has driver's backs'. And I have better things to do than worry about a hundred more things you can worry about Ubering!


----------



## MKEUber

Another Uber Driver said:


> The effective rate is sixty cents per mile: 1975 cab rates.
> 
> The operative term is "cash flow". Nowhere did I mention "real profit" or anything similar.


All you are doing is borrowing against future costs. I would call that "bad"


----------



## Another Uber Driver

^^^I do not disagree. If, however, you do need a few bucks to keep the dogs at bay until you can stand without holding onto something, it will work. More than one business, big and small, has survived, _for a time_, on cashflow, alone. It is by no means a permanent solution, as things have a nasty habit of coming due, you run out of Peters to rob and more and more Pauls start to appear, with hands out.


----------



## Penelope pitstop

UberLou said:


> How many times in life did something you read in an ad for a good or service actually do what was advertised? If eveything advertised was true I'd have a 12 inch penis by now.


Sorry to hear that your natural private parts are not self satisfying UberLou.

America is great as we have laws to protect false and fraudulent advertising. If companies try to make false claims they will be taken to court and justice served!'

P.S. Don't worry about that so much. Ladies look for so much more in a guy!! Like a pleasant attitude, willingness to help other and contribute to society's progress!


----------



## secretadmirer

Penelope pitstop said:


> Sorry to hear about your natural private parts are not self satisfying UberLou.
> 
> America is great as we have laws to protect false and fraudulent advertising. If companies try to make false claims they will be taken to court and justice served!'
> 
> P.S. Don't worry about that so much. Ladies look for so much more in a guy!! Like a pleasant attitude, willingness to help other and contribute to society's progress!


So size doesn't matter.


----------



## UberLou

Penelope pitstop said:


> Sorry to hear about your natural private parts are not self satisfying UberLou.
> 
> America is great as we have laws to protect false and fraudulent advertising. If companies try to make false claims they will be taken to court and justice served!'
> 
> P.S. Don't worry about that so much. Ladies look for so much more in a guy!! Like a pleasant attitude, willingness to help other and contribute to society's progress!


They satisfied you several times last night.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

to those who feel they got duped by uber: I actually don't feel bad for you. this is the 21st century. you can always google uber and see the good and bad and find places like this forum to really figure out if ubers worth it. I did and I risked it and while I had fun for 6 out of 11 months I ubered, I decided at 1.02/mile isn't worth it and the number of drivers also killed that motivation.

as a judge would say: ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

Penelope pitstop said:


> Sorry to hear about your natural private parts are not self satisfying UberLou.
> 
> America is great as we have laws to protect false and fraudulent advertising. If companies try to make false claims they will be taken to court and justice served!'
> 
> P.S. Don't worry about that so much. Ladies look for so much more in a guy!! Like a pleasant attitude, willingness to help other and contribute to society's progress!


but there are equal amount of the female version of travis K....


----------



## dmiller227

Penelope pitstop said:


> Sorry to hear about your natural private parts are not self satisfying UberLou.
> 
> America is great as we have laws to protect false and fraudulent advertising. If companies try to make false claims they will be taken to court and justice served!'
> 
> P.S. Don't worry about that so much. Ladies look for so much more in a guy!! Like a pleasant attitude, willingness to help other and contribute to society's progress!


That's what she said.


----------



## UberRidiculous

Lyft4uDC said:


> to those who feel they got duped by uber:
> .. I actually don't feel bad for you.
> ..this is the 21st century.
> ..you can always google uber and see the good and bad and find places like this forum to really figure out if ubers worth it. I did and I risked it and while I had fun for 6 out of 11 months I ubered, I decided at 1.02/mile isn't worth it and the number of drivers also killed that motivation.
> 
> as a judge would say: ignorance is no excuse.


Awesome! Good for you!
..No one asked you to feel sorry for them. 
..google and this forum don't happen by magic. 
..Drivers (duped & unduped) contribute to google on this forum so drivers like yourself have them there references in this here 21st century.
Exactamundo! Ignorance isn't an excuse but I thought it was supposed to be bliss. 
Now ps... Lyft4uDC awesomeness x2 for your member name! 
Longer Live Lyft!
Lyft = Less Evil


----------



## secretadmirer

UberRidiculous said:


> Awesome! Good for you!
> ..No one asked you to feel sorry for them.
> ..google and this forum don't happen by magic.
> ..Drivers (duped & unduped) contribute to google on this forum so drivers like yourself have them there references in this here 21st century.
> Exactamundo! Ignorance isn't an excuse but I thought it was supposed to be bliss.
> Now ps... Lyft4uDC awesomeness x2 for your member name!
> Longer Live Lyft!
> Lyft = Less Evil


ditto


----------



## Lyft4uDC

UberRidiculous said:


> Awesome! Good for you!
> ..No one asked you to feel sorry for them.
> ..google and this forum don't happen by magic.
> ..Drivers (duped & unduped) contribute to google on this forum so drivers like yourself have them there references in this here 21st century.
> Exactamundo! Ignorance isn't an excuse but I thought it was supposed to be bliss.
> Now ps... Lyft4uDC awesomeness x2 for your member name!
> Longer Live Lyft!
> Lyft = Less Evil


lyft better than uber? not really. lyft operates like that shady drug dealer who is allowing the big guys get busted and tries its best to pick up the leftovers from uber. im betting their idea is let enough pax get tired and mad at the subpar uber service, they will switch to us! wee! except wth the rate cuts and such, those same drivers are leaving for lyft and its really more of glass half full/empty.

I knew it wasn't going to last. I knew right when the first round of cuts came. then how inept they were during Halloween that the app for drivers was down. that yelled inept/intern level management for a "technology" company.


----------



## MKEUber

Lyft >>>>>> Uber

Although you get more rides with Uber (unfortunately), I have never had to pay commission on Lyft because the tips I get are usually more than the commission Lyft takes out. Do you think I get enough tips to cover commission with Uber? lol


----------



## secretadmirer

Lyft4uDC said:


> lyft better than uber? not really. lyft operates like that shady drug dealer who is allowing the big guys get busted and tries its best to pick up the leftovers from uber. im betting their idea is let enough pax get tired and mad at the subpar uber service, they will switch to us! wee! except wth the rate cuts and such, those same drivers are leaving for lyft and its really more of glass half full/empty.
> 
> I knew it wasn't going to last. I knew right when the first round of cuts came. then how inept they were during Halloween that the app for drivers was down. that yelled inept/intern level management for a "technology" company.


your screen name kind of contradicts your feelings for lyft


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Lyft4uDC said:


> lyft better than uber? not really. lyft operates like that shady drug dealer who is allowing the big guys get busted


I am so glad that I am not the only one to figure out that one. You have no idea in how many ways that statement is true........or do you?



MKEUber said:


> Do you think I get enough tips to cover commission with Uber? lol


That you receive _any_ tip from an Uber user is a minor miracle.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

rtaatl said:


> Not yet, but I will getting it soon.


Let me know when you get it..


----------



## Atlwarrior

Pascal O. said:


> I haven't driven for UberX over here in Atlanta for over 2 months now. The rate increase from *$0.95*/mile to *$1*/mile had me laughing all the way to my comfy sofa
> 
> Enough is enough. Even as a student (housing paid for & not much external expenses) I couldn't make a profit. The market is saturated w/ drivers but the supply of pax has remained constant if not decreased this summer (which is to be expected). In what world is it okay to be able to take a trip from Downtown Atlanta to the Hartsfield Jackson Airport for under *$10*?
> 
> From now on if I take an UberX trip, I am giving the driver 2 stars (1 star will cause a flag). Since they refuse to keep their dignity & say no to Uber slavery, I will have to save them from themselves by eventually getting them kicked off.
> 
> One rating @ a time...


smh the trip from Downtown to the Airport is $10 now. It was $17.00 before the price cut.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

secretadmirer said:


> your screen name kind of contradicts your feelings for lyft


actually I thought it was fitting for the forum. lift4uDC doesn't sound as catchy.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

people try to justify lyft as the better of them two due to tips as an option. tips are nice. in fact, my best tip was $100 cash on uber! omg right? lyft makes me waste more gas for $1-$3 tip, which is negated by fuel expense and where we go and until recently, we had no idea how much the ride was. talk about shady practice that not even a cabbie can pull off.


----------



## Penelope pitstop

Cubgeek said:


> Tickets to the Cubs game at Turner field: $84. Fried chicken picnic outside the ballpark: $35. Taking the weekend off from these low rates: Priceless.


 PM me today re Waffle house-- Thanks !


----------



## secretadmirer

Penelope pitstop said:


> PM me today re Waffle house-- Thanks !


You're very welcome. KEEE heee heee hee heee heee


----------



## UberRidiculous

Lyft4uDC said:


> people try to justify lyft as the better of them two due to tips as an option. tips are nice. in fact, my best tip was $100 cash on uber! omg right? lyft makes me waste more gas for $1-$3 tip, which is negated by fuel expense and where we go and until recently, we had no idea how much the ride was. talk about shady practice that not even a cabbie can pull off.


Are you saying you have made more money in tips on Uber v Lyft? 
My car gets 24 miles to the gallon. Gas in Detroit is $2.77/gallon. A $3 tip covers my gas for 24 miles.


----------



## bscott

Lyft4uDC said:


> people try to justify lyft as the better of them two due to tips as an option. tips are nice. in fact, my best tip was $100 cash on uber! omg right? lyft makes me waste more gas for $1-$3 tip, which is negated by fuel expense and where we go and until recently, we had no idea how much the ride was. talk about shady practice that not even a cabbie can pull off.


What are u talking about? FUBAR tells its pax explicitly not to tip. Lyft gives the pax that option. Fubar wrote the book on "shady"


----------



## Lyft4uDC

UberRidiculous said:


> Are you saying you have made more money in tips on Uber v Lyft?
> My car gets 24 miles to the gallon. Gas in Detroit is $2.77/gallon. A $3 tip covers my gas for 24 miles.


in reality its about the same. I get maybe 5% of pax who use lyft and of those id say 45% tip. in a year of driving for both, I still am under 200 pax for lyft vs 700 uber rides. and right now that single $100 tip by the lady is still more than all the tips I received in lyft.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

rtaatl said:


> Sometimes I think Uber is running a social experiment to see just how desperate people are...lol!


You are so right. It is one giant experiment to sell the data as an added extra bonus for uber execs


----------



## MKEUber

You guys all laugh at this now, but guess what? We will all be seeing 75 cents a mile come next Winter rate cuts.


----------



## Raider

New York fast food worker is getting $15 an hour now. That is much better and no wear and tear on your car. ATL drivers, please have respect for yourselves. Whatever shred of dignity you have left please stop doing uber at this ridiculous rate and find soemthing else to do.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Atlanta | I run a university. I'm also an Uber driver.*


----------

